# Suunto Spartan Firmware 1.11.56



## Bjorn Nordin

Downloading here in Sweden and it will be nice to see some changes


----------



## Bjorn Nordin

Have a full battery, it drained it from 95% to 64% in just minutes ( Suunto Spartan WRH)


----------



## gousias

Already? So far have you noticed anything else? 
Anyone else having checked?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mstanciu

Here is the official change list: Updates for Suunto Spartan


----------



## Egika

lots of changes!
Timer, sunrise/set, moon phase, HR in %, storm alert, spleep monitoring, navigation with waypoint warning and off/on route warnings, ETE and ETA calculation, alarms based on sunrise/set times, option to disable footpod calibration, bug fixes, shortcuts in the UI...
what else do you need?


----------



## gousias

Personally writing, I was referring mostly to stability, precision, battery issues, if there are any. Of course those you are referring to, are also something desirable long time now and asked from SUUNTO.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Egika

gousias said:


> Personally writing, I was referring mostly to stability, precision, battery issues, if there are any. Of course those you are referring to, are also something desirable long time now and asked from SUUNTO.


Precision of the altimeter has been improved - to be precise not the precision itself, more the low pass filter that cares for ascent/descent data.
Battery life has been improved.
Stability also improved - no more HR flatlining


----------



## borgelkranz

Not able to download, yet. But: these changes alone make me a very happy person:

Possibility to use a Stryd, paired as a foot pod AND using power
Disabling auto calibration of foot pods against GPS

To me it seems that Suunto is listening.


----------



## Bjorn Nordin

My first observation is improved HR at start. Before it went above 170 prior to start, but now its better and within actual HR before training starts ( around 55 bpm) I hope it stays there, and doesnt do these jumps up to crazy numbers, before it settled a few minutes in.


----------



## BobMiles

Egika said:


> Precision of the altimeter has been improved - to be precise not the precision itself, more the low pass filter that cares for ascent/descent data.
> Battery life has been improved.
> Stability also improved - no more HR flatlining


The HR flatline and stability improvements are listed as separate items, I hope that the never-crash-feature is in the latter!

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 5X mit Tapatalk


----------



## Unperson

No update for me yet, so the roll-out is probably phased over the rest of the week.

Looks like good stuff! Not that I'm missing much these days. Though it's a shame that they still seem to have skipped adding distance as a target and HR zones in that outer circle (two things that have been in SSU promotion material since the start o|


----------



## gousias

If once connected today via Movescount and no update is shown, would this mean that I might be eligible for update the next week? Tuesday? Should I try again later today?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gggg10

Try later

Poslano sa mog E6653 koristeći Tapatalk


----------



## Egika

Try the direct download links and drag the file on the gear wheel icon in SuuntoLink:
SSU (Amsterdam): http://dyk6ebr26qc5n.cloudfront.net/production/Amsterdam-fw_1.11.56.3792-A.zip
SS (Brighton): http://dyk6ebr26qc5n.cloudfront.net/production/Brighton-fw_1.11.56.3791-A.zip
SSWHR (Cairo): http://dyk6ebr26qc5n.cloudfront.net/production/Cairo-fw_1.11.56.3793-A.zip


----------



## checker3

borgelkranz said:


> Not able to download, yet. But: these changes alone make me a very happy person:
> 
> Possibility to use a Stryd, paired as a foot pod AND using power
> Disabling auto calibration of foot pods against GPS
> 
> To me it seems that Suunto is listening.


YES. That is what I have been waiting for! But unfortunately, no more watts are displayed. So HOW to connect the stryd? As a power or foodpod?


----------



## gousias

Egika said:


> Try the direct download links and drag the file on the gear wheel icon in SuuntoLink:
> SSU (Amsterdam): http://dyk6ebr26qc5n.cloudfront.net/production/AmsterdamC-fw_1.11.56.3790-A.zip
> SS (Brighton): http://dyk6ebr26qc5n.cloudfront.net/production/BrightonC-fw_1.11.56.3796-A.zip
> SSWHR (Cairo): http://dyk6ebr26qc5n.cloudfront.net/production/Cairo-fw_1.11.56.3793-A.zip


Thanks, I'll try that.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## martowl

Egika said:


> Try the direct download links and drag the file on the gear wheel icon in SuuntoLink:
> SSU (Amsterdam): http://dyk6ebr26qc5n.cloudfront.net/production/AmsterdamC-fw_1.11.56.3790-A.zip
> SS (Brighton): http://dyk6ebr26qc5n.cloudfront.net/production/BrightonC-fw_1.11.56.3796-A.zip
> SSWHR (Cairo): http://dyk6ebr26qc5n.cloudfront.net/production/Cairo-fw_1.11.56.3793-A.zip


You are awesome, thanks for these!


----------



## SUPmission

Egika said:


> lots of changes!
> Timer, sunrise/set, moon phase, HR in %, storm alert, spleep monitoring, navigation with waypoint warning and off/on route warnings, ETE and ETA calculation, alarms based on sunrise/set times, option to disable footpod calibration, bug fixes, shortcuts in the UI...
> what else do you need?


Awesome update! 
SUUNTO definitely listened.

They've finally added a COUNTDOWN timer in Timer function. But still NO Lap function in STOPWATCH for coaching.
Hope I can finally pair BT paddle cadence sensor VaakaCadence and STRYD to work separately in respective sports mode. 
Overall it's an amazing update with Sleep Monitoring.
That ETE and ETA in Navigation is HUGE welcome too.
Let's hope all this added functionality does not affect the battery power.. Time will tell. Gonna have to get out and test it soon!

And a new WatchFace too.


----------



## np31

Just a few things I have noticed:
- several shortcuts have been added to existing menus. Just long-press the middle button
- the current pace (during a _running_ exercise, without a foot pod) seems to be updating faster
- I didn't have to recalibrate the compass after using the magnetic charger


----------



## BobMiles

checker3 said:


> YES. That is what I have been waiting for! But unfortunately, no more watts are displayed. So HOW to connect the stryd? As a power or foodpod?


As footpod from now on.


----------



## Joakim Agren

Can someone tell me if after this update it is still not possible to view temperature on the watch? An outdoor watch without the ability to show temperature despite having the sensor on board is just plain silly! Other then that this update looks significant and makes the Spartan a decent smart watch! But still there is no such things as apps or widgets to enhance or make the experience more fun and also the number of watch faces is too few and no community created ones. Also this update comes a little too late. The summer update was the critical one, the last chance to get Spartan sales going up . By now many people will probably wait this generation out and wait for the Spartan 2 coming next year. If you can find the Spartan Ultra below $400 then after this update I definitely would not advice against it. So at least it is now a decent offer!

But I must say it is very funny it took them so long to get something as basic as a count down timer on board. Should have been there from the very beginning! What took them so long?:-d


----------



## checker3

BobMiles said:


> As footpod from now on.


Thanks! I tried as footpod. Stryd is connected and selected in sportmode. But I do not get any values... Just my problem?


----------



## bruceames

Very happy if the HR flatline w/o reconnect is really fixed. Also stoked about the Stryd as both a footpod and power meter. I had lost mine on the trail but now I'm going to order another one.


----------



## Unperson

Adding the new FW via that link worked. For me it's mostly a new watchface but having one that keeps track of sunrise/sunset is handy for me! I put it on the outdoor watchface but I don't see sunrise/set info yet so guess I'll need a peek at the new manual to figure that one out


----------



## gggg10

Unperson said:


> Adding the new FW via that link worked. For me it's mostly a new watchface but having one that keeps track of sunrise/sunset is handy for me! I put it on the outdoor watchface but I don't see sunrise/set info yet so guess I'll need a peek at the new manual to figure that one out


Select some exercise and wait for gps fix, then return to watch.

Poslano sa mog E6653 koristeći Tapatalk


----------



## Unperson

gggg10 said:


> Select some exercise and wait for gps fix, then return to watch.
> 
> Poslano sa mog E6653 koristeći Tapatalk


I should have guessed that ;-). Also works if you go to navigation and then to your location. Wondering if this will stick or if it wants to sync daily or something. Anyhow, thanks!


----------



## SUPmission

Unperson said:


> I put it on the outdoor watchface but I don't see sunrise/set info yet so guess I'll need a peek at the new manual to figure that one out












New watchface is pretty nifty. 24hr face with moon phase, and the colored arch with sunrise and sunset and with daylight position at current hour. Not sure if it's picking up this data fm phone weather forecast.. Sunset today, 18:44hr. 

Wind it up ⌚now let it roll


----------



## BobMiles

I don't even get it to work. I used the manual update and it went fine, except for the language which was wrong afterwards.
Now I can't sync settings with PC or app and I can't start any activity.
I'm flashing again right now...


----------



## scandium48

Still no update in Vancouver BC Canada. Connect and continues to say 'Your device is up to date' Firmware 1.9.36


----------



## buenosbias

The altitude bug is gone with the new update! Finally! At least, the spikes look less spiky, see here:
https://www.strava.com/activities/1234446114


----------



## Egika

scandium48 said:


> Still no update in Vancouver BC Canada. Connect and continues to say 'Your device is up to date' Firmware 1.9.36


It's a staged update as it has been before to reduce load on the servers.
Just wait or get the file from my post earlier today.


----------



## Egika

SUPmission said:


> Not sure if it's picking up this data fm phone weather forecast.. Sunset today, 18:44hr.


The sun and mood related data is calculated from the current date and your GPS position.


----------



## Jaka83

Love the new watch face and the outdoor features are a bonus.
I wrote Suunto about how to disable "Dual time" as I tried setting it and would like to turn it off ... can't find an option to do that and the tech support was also clueless and said they would forward my question. Nothing happened.

I still need to dig into the custom sport mode settings and then of course test the watch outside sometime this week. So far I'm liking it.


----------



## Joakim Agren

Jaka83 said:


> Love the new watch face and the outdoor features are a bonus.
> I wrote Suunto about how to disable "Dual time" as I tried setting it and would like to turn it off ... can't find an option to do that and the tech support was also clueless and said they would forward my question. Nothing happened.
> 
> I still need to dig into the custom sport mode settings and then of course test the watch outside sometime this week. So far I'm liking it.


Can you check if there is now a way to watch the thermometer reading in the watch?


----------



## borgelkranz

checker3 said:


> Thanks! I tried as footpod. Stryd is connected and selected in sportmode. But I do not get any values... Just my problem?


I tried the following and it worked:

Create a new sportmode that displays the following metrics:
Cadence
Distance
Pace
Power

Select the *Foot POD* checkbox and leave all other checkboxed cleared
On the watch in *Connectivity*
Open* Paired Devices*
Unpair your Stryd both footpod an power pod
Pair your Stryd as footpod
Go to *Paired devices*
Select your footpod
Scroll down
Select *Settings*
Set *Auto calibration* to off


Start an excercise in your custom sport mode
Observe the metrics


----------



## Egika

Went to the foot pod details and was not able to tap onto settings. Had to use the button to enter them... Why is the UI so not logical?


----------



## scandium48

Thanks. Have it now!


----------



## checker3

borgelkranz said:


> I tried the following and it worked:
> 
> Create a new sportmode that displays the following metrics:
> Cadence
> Distance
> Pace
> Power
> 
> Select the *Foot POD* checkbox and leave all other checkboxed cleared
> On the watch in *Connectivity*
> Open* Paired Devices*
> Unpair your Stryd both footpod an power pod
> Pair your Stryd as footpod
> Go to *Paired devices*
> Select your footpod
> Scroll down
> Select *Settings*
> Set *Auto calibration* to off
> 
> 
> Start an excercise in your custom sport mode
> Observe the metrics


Thank you. I've followed all the steps as specified by you. The cadence jumps around but otherwise no data is displayed. With a Fenix 935 the Stryd works perfectly. Is a mystery to me.


----------



## BobMiles

checker3 said:


> Thank you. I've followed all the steps as specified by you. The cadence jumps around but otherwise no data is displayed. With a Fenix 935 the Stryd works perfectly. Is a mystery to me.


Did you actually go out and run? It takes a bit for the Power value to pick up! When starting, it always shows "--"

I have fixed my issues with not being able to sync data. I had to remove the watch completely from movescount and set it up all again. At least now it's ok and the Stryd as Footpod gives awesome pace readings!


----------



## scandium48

I have a Wahoo RPM speed/cadence sensor which I thought was working OK but wasnt, so waited until this update. Im guessing...the Spartan still cannot utilise both pods at once? I thought that was part of the update but maybe not. Just tried pairing - it will pair with either/or, but not both. There is also nothing in the drop down list for pairing devices related to cycling other than 'Speed sensor' (no listing for cadence sensor). I wonder why the Indoor Cycling profile has both speed AND cadence listed to display?


----------



## checker3

BobMiles said:


> Did you actually go out and run? It takes a bit for the Power value to pick up! When starting, it always shows "--"
> 
> I have fixed my issues with not being able to sync data. I had to remove the watch completely from movescount and set it up all again. At least now it's ok and the Stryd as Footpod gives awesome pace readings!


Thanks for the tip. I was too impatient. Now almost everything works perfectly. However, the pace is sluggish. It seems to me, it comes by GPS and not by footpod.


----------



## BobMiles

checker3 said:


> Thanks for the tip. I was too impatient. Now almost everything works perfectly. However, the pace is sluggish. It seems to me, it comes by GPS and not by footpod.


So you paired the stryd as footpod and deactivated GPS calibration? This is what I did and my pace is much more responsive than before. But I only did a 3km test run today...

Does anybody know how the sleep tracking works?


----------



## Jaka83

Joakim Agren said:


> Can you check if there is now a way to watch the thermometer reading in the watch?


The custom parameters in sport modes for AVG temp, MAX temp, LAP temp and temp have been there since a couple of FWs ago. If you mean if there is a way to check current temperature while you are just in time/watch mode ... nope, there's no way to do that with this FW.


----------



## Gerald Zhang-Schmidt

BobMiles said:


> Does anybody know how the sleep tracking works?


Anything specific? (Working on explainer videos/posts, but taking my time with those.)


----------



## Sobul

Unfortunately still does not to see other displays in pause exercise mode. I want check HR, distance, setup watch etc when I pause my exercise. Every Sunnto models do it, Spartan no! What is information for runners only about duration? It is very disapointed for me. I am waiting for this basic funcionality from first FW:-(


----------



## sb029111

Gerald Zhang-Schmidt said:


> Anything specific? (Working on explainer videos/posts, but taking my time with those.)


Re: Sleep Mode

Yes, I tested it last night, and while it's a bit more sensitive than the Garmin, (I went to bed at 11:20, got up for a potty break at about 12:15 or so, and went back to bed, and the Suunto began my sleep at the potty break) I cannot find it again after I saw it when I woke up, looked at the stats, and then dismissed it. There is no manual on the Suunto site for this firmware, so I wonder if there's any other place that this information is found. If there is, I can't find it.. :-(


----------



## Egika

Just press and hold the middle button in the sleep page for details (shortcuts have been added to many menus)


----------



## sb029111

Egika said:


> Just press and hold the middle button in the sleep page for details (shortcuts have been added to many menus)


DUH! Thanks, never thought to look at the watch, I hope this information eventually makes it into Movescount for record purposes, although this is good for now.
Thanks for the info!


----------



## BobMiles

I found sleep tracking working quite well (as far as one can tell). However, it recorded the time I went to shower as sleep as well since I put the watch back down. Of course I could adjust the tracking times...still a lot to learn!


----------



## sb029111

Anyone notice how the sensitivity to the steps seems to have increased dramatically? I have both a Fenix 5x, and the SSU Titanium, (trying to decide which to keep), and while wearing both to bed after the SSU update, I discovered the difference in the sleep tracking. Then, this morning, I noticed that just after waking up, the steps on the SSU were dramatically more than the steps on the fenix, I'm talking 135 vs. 450. Now, the steps on the SSU are almost 1000 while I sit and type at the computer, and play on Facebook. I took the watch off, and set it on the table, and watched the steps increase from 875 to 1000 within a few minutes.
Is this unique to me, or is this another feature of the update?


----------



## Egika

sb029111 said:


> Anyone notice how the sensitivity to the steps seems to have increased dramatically? I have both a Fenix 5x, and the SSU Titanium, (trying to decide which to keep), and while wearing both to bed after the SSU update, I discovered the difference in the sleep tracking. Then, this morning, I noticed that just after waking up, the steps on the SSU were dramatically more than the steps on the fenix, I'm talking 135 vs. 450. Now, the steps on the SSU are almost 1000 while I sit and type at the computer, and play on Facebook. I took the watch off, and set it on the table, and watched the steps increase from 875 to 1000 within a few minutes.
> Is this unique to me, or is this another feature of the update?


Steps continue counting as before for me.
But there have been reports like this before.. Seems to be not firmware related to me..


----------



## Philip Onayeti

I'm pleased many are happy with the sleep tracking, sunrise/sunset and new pretty face. I have been waiting for the navigation improvements so I can upgrade my Ambit2/3 to the Spartan. Unfortunately still not there if you want to actually take it out of the suburbs.

Loaded a route to give the Spartan a simulated route nav against the Ambit & Traverse.

Problems:

Still no simple direction/distance to next waypoint which you can see at a glance:









Approaching waypoint is not too bad. Uses 75m instead of 100m but doesn't name waypoint:









At waypoint isn't that great. Doesn't name BUT it does give route distance (great) but unfortunately I cannot cover 1.5km in 7mins walking at an average of 3km/hr:















I stopped the route navigation and restarted. Ambit gives us a choice when we are already on the route and want some clarification. Spartan wants me to go to the beginning:















Finally the ETA/ETE is pretty poorly implement: Just shows in a small field briefly when swiping up for "details" and doesn't differentiate whether this is waypoint or endpoint.


----------



## IronP

Philip Onayeti said:


> I'm pleased many are happy with the sleep tracking, sunrise/sunset and new pretty face. I have been waiting for the navigation improvements so I can upgrade my Ambit2/3 to the Spartan. Unfortunately still not there if you want to actually take it out of the suburbs...
> 
> thanks for sharing!
> what about the battery life?


----------



## Unperson

Philip Onayeti said:


> I'm pleased many are happy with the sleep tracking, sunrise/sunset and new pretty face. I have been waiting for the navigation improvements so I can upgrade my Ambit2/3 to the Spartan. Unfortunately still not there if you want to actually take it out of the suburbs.
> 
> Loaded a route to give the Spartan a simulated route nav against the Ambit & Traverse.
> 
> Problems:
> 
> Still no simple direction/distance to next waypoint which you can see at a glance:
> 
> View attachment 12590399


There is a line on your screen that shows the entire route plus an arrow in the middle which shows you what way you're looking. What good would a pointer to the POI be? Also, if you zoom out the map, doesn't the POI just show up on the map, which will allow you to see what direction it lies in? The POI is at 244m but the route on the Spartan only shows 100m around you. Hold middle button, zoom out 1 or 2 levels and you should see the POI.

The rest of your points I understand (ETA looks rubbish, indeed) but I'm honestly wondering why I would need a pointer to a POI if I can see an entire route map and the POIs plotted on it, alongside where north is and which way I am facing.


----------



## IronP

...19.10 and still no update available here in switzerland???

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Egika

IronP said:


> ...19.10 and still no update available here in switzerland???
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It does not depend on the region at all.
If you want the update now, load ist manually. Everyone else will get it later today (19.10.)


----------



## IronP

Egika said:


> It does not depend on the region at all.
> If you want the update now, load ist manually. Everyone else will get it later today (19.10.)


I tried it manually but i get an error msg! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Egika

IronP said:


> I tried it manually but i get an error msg!


Then better wait


----------



## Egika

Philip Onayeti said:


> I'm pleased many are happy with the sleep tracking, sunrise/sunset and new pretty face. I have been waiting for the navigation improvements so I can upgrade my Ambit2/3 to the Spartan. Unfortunately still not there if you want to actually take it out of the suburbs.
> 
> Loaded a route to give the Spartan a simulated route nav against the Ambit & Traverse.
> 
> Problems:
> 
> Still no simple direction/distance to next waypoint which you can see at a glance:
> 
> View attachment 12590399
> 
> 
> Approaching waypoint is not too bad. Uses 75m instead of 100m but doesn't name waypoint:
> 
> View attachment 12590401
> 
> 
> At waypoint isn't that great. Doesn't name BUT it does give route distance (great) but unfortunately I cannot cover 1.5km in 7mins walking at an average of 3km/hr:
> 
> View attachment 12590405
> View attachment 12590407
> 
> 
> I stopped the route navigation and restarted. Ambit gives us a choice when we are already on the route and want some clarification. Spartan wants me to go to the beginning:
> 
> View attachment 12590413
> View attachment 12590415
> 
> 
> Finally the ETA/ETE is pretty poorly implement: Just shows in a small field briefly when swiping up for "details" and doesn't differentiate whether this is waypoint or endpoint.
> 
> View attachment 12590419


Here it shows just nice with name and time. Maybe use this screen?


----------



## IronP

Well...finally i updated my ssu amd went for run today....keeping simple:
=>had no hr in the first 3km (Never had this before)
=>after that, the hr connected and showed an absurd 236bpm, for at least 7 min.....later on stayed at 201bpms, than went to normal measurements...(again, never had this before)
=>battery drain exactly the same as before, 1h = 7%
=>gps performance exactly the same as before, meaning worst than my ambit3
=>altitude measurement was perfect
=>pace tracking good as before


----------



## Egika

No issues with HR or anything else here.
All like before during a standard run.


----------



## Sobul

IronP said:


> Well...finally i updated my ssu amd went for run today....keeping simple:
> =>had no hr in the first 3km (Never had this before)
> =>after that, the hr connected and showed an absurd 236bpm, for at least 7 min.....later on stayed at 201bpms, than went to normal measurements...(again, never had this before)
> =>battery drain exactly the same as before, 1h = 7%
> =>gps performance exactly the same as before, meaning worst than my ambit3
> =>altitude measurement was perfect
> =>pace tracking good as before


Unfortunately same experience after update:-( HR is jumping between absurd number...one time I have normal 130bmp imediately jump to 215bmp etc. Never had this before...Hr measurement is useless now:--(

Have you anybody solve for this issue?


----------



## Egika

Sounds more like an issue of your HR belt...


----------



## mito3000

I have the same problem with HR - is jumping from normal to over 200bmp...


----------



## IronP

Egika said:


> Sounds more like an issue of your HR belt...


Don't think so, 2 days ago i did the same run session (with the old fw, without problems), the battery is fresh from last week and i never had this kind of behaviour, since august last year.


----------



## Sobul

IronP said:


> Don't think so, 2 days ago i did the same run session (with the old fw, without problems), the battery is fresh from last week and i never had this kind of behaviour, since august last year.


My HR belt is OK. Frend try it with Ambit - no problem. I try friend´s HR belt from Ambit with my SSU - the same issue. Definitely SSU problem...Before FW update was everything OK


----------



## IronP

Just as a matter of a cross-check, i am updating my second ssu unit and next days i will go for a run. I will also switch hr sensors, since i have two of them as well....lets see.....!


----------



## jukkaforss

I had same HR issue in previous FW. I got it fixed by changing new battery and also unpairing HR monitor and then pairing it back. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## mickapolpo89

Hi Guys i live in France and had my ssu in July in replacement of my Ambit3 Peak 

I use it for trail and its awful, gps is lost all the time in forest my trace is so bad i miss all my strava segments and even loose kms i Run 20kms i have only 17 on the watch...

My wife forerunner 15 is ok my cellphone too in the same area This watch is crap Suunto éxchanged it and still the same the only answer is wait for upgrade its because trees have leaf...

Now about the Hr issues that some People mention here Today i have it for about 1 month now at every Run...as soon as i press start the Hr disappear....and after it comes back at 250bpm...

I have 1.9.36 and Hr is useless so is the watch for trail, it only works on open air roads...as soon as i get even close from trees it gets crazy up....

Envoyé de mon E6553 en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## mickapolpo89

Look at This trace ! Just awful









Envoyé de mon E6553 en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## IronP

mickapolpo89 said:


> Look at This trace ! Just awful
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Envoyé de mon E6553 en utilisant Tapatalk


Are you using the gps + glonass setting?


----------



## mickapolpo89

IronP said:


> Are you using the gps + glonass setting?


No glonass its worse With it

Envoyé de mon E6553 en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## BobMiles

I have repaired my belt after updating and have no issues. Maybe you guys should give it a try!


----------



## IronP

mickapolpo89 said:


> No glonass its worse With it
> 
> Envoyé de mon E6553 en utilisant Tapatalk


Exactly...So, nothing to improve...


----------



## mickapolpo89

My belt is 3 months old the battery is New and i am stuck at v1.9 

Envoyé de mon E6553 en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## IronP

BobMiles said:


> I have repaired my belt after updating and have no issues. Maybe you guys should give it a try!


Thanks for the advices.....my belt its somehow new, i changed it last month.
And even I had changed the battery of my sensor last week, i will change it again and check with a voltimeter if the charge is good before...and of course unpair and pair it again.
Hope this solves the problem.


----------



## BobMiles

IronP said:


> Thanks for the advices.....my belt its somehow new, i changed it last month.
> And even I had changed the battery of my sensor last week, i will change it again and check with a voltimeter if the charge is good before...and of course unpair and pair it again.
> Hope this solves the problem.


I have to say my case is not a good reference as I completely reset the watch (including delete on movescount). I had some HR issues with an earlier firmware but apart from some flatlines it was gone.


----------



## BobMiles

Gerald Zhang-Schmidt said:


> Anything specific? (Working on explainer videos/posts, but taking my time with those.)


I'd be interested how exactly the start and stop times influence the sleep tracking, as well as interacting with the watch. When I wake up and press a button, it'll give me a sleep resumee. But is sleep tracking stopped once the latest wake up time is reached? Or with the first interaction, no matter if it's later than the latest wake up time that was set?


----------



## Philip Onayeti

Egika said:


> Here it shows just nice with name and time. Maybe use this screen?


I think that is for POI navigation only (had that before update), not route navigation.


----------



## Gerald Zhang-Schmidt

Yeah, just bloody awful GPS: MyGPSFiles /jokin


----------



## Gerald Zhang-Schmidt

Philip Onayeti said:


> I think that is for POI navigation only (had that before update), not route navigation.


Unfortunately, that's right; that's the screen for POI-only navigation, not on a route


----------



## Gerald Zhang-Schmidt

BobMiles said:


> I'd be interested how exactly the start and stop times influence the sleep tracking, as well as interacting with the watch. When I wake up and press a button, it'll give me a sleep resumee. But is sleep tracking stopped once the latest wake up time is reached? Or with the first interaction, no matter if it's later than the latest wake up time that was set?


That's a bit difficult to say, especially as it also depends on how/if you've set up Do Not Disturb. Certainly should and does go on longer than the wake-up time you have set up; definitely ends if you then move and get out of DND (and probably, do other things; just had that today, actually, but soon after wake-up time... and trying without DND). Not sure about automatic recognition if you don't interact.

Am moving my manual/how-to stuff to a new, focused blog at www.timeandtours.com, already added posts/videos re. the sleep tracking with a WHR watch or the Spartan Ultra.


----------



## Egika

Regarding the sleep display: if I scroll down to it, there are three little dots at the bottom indicating three screens.
Scrolling to the left once to the weekly overview there are now only 2 dots left...
Bug or (hidden) feature?


----------



## Egika

Updated manual is on Suunto's website


----------



## Gerald Zhang-Schmidt

Egika said:


> Regarding the sleep display: if I scroll down to it, there are three little dots at the bottom indicating three screens.
> Scrolling to the left once to the weekly overview there are now only 2 dots left...
> Bug or (hidden) feature?


Buglet. The WHR models have a third screen there with the sleep avg. HR display, somehow the third dot sneaked (snuck?) in there also on the Ultra... (Links to my sleep tracking explainers)


----------



## Egika

Gerald Zhang-Schmidt said:


> Buglet. The WHR models have a third screen there with the sleep avg. HR display, somehow the third dot sneaked (snuck?) in there also on the Ultra... (Links to my sleep tracking explainers)


One wonders if those simple things don't come up during a beta testing phase...


----------



## Egika

Regarding sleep tracking from the manual:
NOTE: If you go to bed before your bedtime and also wake up after your bedtime, your watch does not count that as a sleep session. You should set your bedtime according to the earliest you may go to bed and the latest you may wake up.

Also Do not disturb mode is totally independent from sleep tracking in the Ultra


----------



## Jaka83

How does the watch know when you start sleeping? I tried it two consecutive days now and the first time it kind of worked and the second it didn't detect my sleep. Both times I set the watch beside my bed as I can't sleep with my watch attached to my hand.
Also, if I actually wore the watch to bed, wouldn't my intense rolling around during sleep render this sleep record function useless as the watch would think I'm already awake?

I just turned the damn thing off as it's not consistent and the data is skewed. The first night I actually slept for 7 hours straight and the watch recorded 9 hours of sleep.


----------



## Egika

Jaka83 said:


> How does the watch know when you start sleeping? I tried it two consecutive days now and the first time it kind of worked and the second it didn't detect my sleep. Both times I set the watch beside my bed as I can't sleep with my watch attached to my hand.
> Also, if I actually wore the watch to bed, wouldn't my intense rolling around during sleep render this sleep record function useless as the watch would think I'm already awake?
> 
> I just turned the damn thing off as it's not consistent and the data is skewed. The first night I actually slept for 7 hours straight and the watch recorded 9 hours of sleep.


The watch can't know anything if you don't wear it. How should it?
If you wore the watch during sleeping it would do its best identifying your sleeping style. Noone here knows the algorithms behind it but you should just give it a try.
I guess the accelerometer can tell rolling in bed apart from walking the street. The watch differentiates between "normal" and "deep" sleep.
On the other hand: what would you use this metrics for anyway?
Just because data is generated it does not necessarily need to be useful - like all those numbers Garmins generate...


----------



## bruceames

I haven't done the FW update yet, but I am a little worried about the HR issues reported above. Can it be confirmed that unpair/repair fixes it?


----------



## Pedreiro

bruceames said:


> I haven't done the FW update yet, but I am a little worried about the HR issues reported above. Can it be confirmed that unpair/repair fixes it?


I update watch yesterday and today i went for a run......3km without any HR, then I stopped activity and unpair/pair AGAIN belt (I have done it before run) after that 400m without HR and suddenly I had it and it was stable - I had problem with HR on previous firmware and I think on this I will have it too.....Now I'm really thinking about selling this watch (I had polar V800 before SSU and I NEVER EVER had any problem with that watch :roll


----------



## Gerald Zhang-Schmidt

Egika said:


> One wonders if those simple things don't come up during a beta testing phase...


The actual question is whether those simple things are (would have been) worth delaying the release of an update...


----------



## mickapolpo89

Downloaded upgrade yesterday and went out for 90 mn of trail This afternoon, i had the Hr issues before and i still had it Today 230bpm max....
About gps accuracy it was still very bad maybe just à little bit more précise, but as i had à very clear and sunny sky and there are more leaves on the ground than on the trees right now i Don't know where This little better came from 

Envoyé de mon E6553 en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Jaka83

Egika said:


> The watch can't know anything if you don't wear it. How should it?
> If you wore the watch during sleeping it would do its best identifying your sleeping style. Noone here knows the algorithms behind it but you should just give it a try.
> I guess the accelerometer can tell rolling in bed apart from walking the street. The watch differentiates between "normal" and "deep" sleep.
> On the other hand: what would you use this metrics for anyway?
> Just because data is generated it does not necessarily need to be useful - like all those numbers Garmins generate...


That's what I'm saying, what good is a pointless metric. And the fact that it worked one night and not the other, despite the fact that my behavior pattern was the same on both occasions - take the watch off my hand, put it on the nightstand and go to sleep, wake up, strap the watch to my wrist and begin my day - tells you something about the uselessness and possible bugged out function.

And saying the watch will do it's best identifying my sleep style and then in the next sentence saying noone here knows the algorithms is just plain nonsense.

Well d0h it uses the accelerometer for sleep tracking. That means it should have worked the same both times I tried using it, but the second time it did not record a single minute of sleep, despite it being placed on the same nightstand at roughly the same time and also picked up at roughly the same time the next morning.

If they implement a function we, the customers, expect it to work and be pretty much bug free. But it looks like they don't even do proper beta testing anymore, or don't work fast enough solving reported bugs. I really do hope they don't go the Garmin route, we don't need another dog walking watch.


----------



## pizzaslut

Is this update also for the Trainer because I don't see an update for my Trainer.


----------



## Egika

Full ack except the following:


Jaka83 said:


> And saying the watch will do it's best identifying my sleep style and then in the next sentence saying noone here knows the algorithms is just plain nonsense.


Why would that be nonsense? Of course there are algorithms using data the watch can get from being moved or not. And of course people outside Suunto don't know them.
That's just a fact.
Now everyone here will agree that they could explain more on which data is used in which way - otherwise this will stay a target useless metric. Nice to look at but still useless...


----------



## paul1928

pizzaslut said:


> Is this update also for the Trainer because I don't see an update for my Trainer.


Yes, the SST is receiving the same update - same staged roll-out.


----------



## pizzaslut

Anyway to force the update?


----------



## BobMiles

pizzaslut said:


> Anyway to force the update?


If you go back in the thread you'll find the zip files to manually flash the update. I did but I had to reset everything afterwards.
However, I don't think suunto has a stable update process in general. All updates in the past screwed up little By little in my watch. The full reset I had to do made it work like a charm again. I had to delete the watch on movescount as well and set up the sport modes again, since the configuration was screwed as well...


----------



## myhandle

Egika said:


> Try the direct download links and drag the file on the gear wheel icon in SuuntoLink:
> SSU (Amsterdam): http://dyk6ebr26qc5n.cloudfront.net/production/Amsterdam-fw_1.11.56.3792-A.zip
> SS (Brighton): http://dyk6ebr26qc5n.cloudfront.net/production/Brighton-fw_1.11.56.3791-A.zip
> SSWHR (Cairo): http://dyk6ebr26qc5n.cloudfront.net/production/Cairo-fw_1.11.56.3793-A.zip


Is there a direct download link for the Spartan Trainer ? I've done by SSU but a friend will be calling round to do his Trainer using my laptop and I would like to be able to do the upgrade if it's not offered in Suuntolink.

Andy


----------



## bruceames

Dragging the file folder over the gear icon doesn't work for me. It gives me a message saying to reconnect the watch because the update was interrupted, and when I do, after syncing it says I already have the latest FW. Guess I'll just wait a few days for the update to be available to all.


----------



## sb029111

bruceames said:


> Dragging the file folder over the gear icon doesn't work for me. It gives me a message saying to reconnect the watch because the update was interrupted, and when I do, after syncing it says I already have the latest FW. Guess I'll just wait a few days for the update to be available to all.


You must be using a Mac,   I had the same problem until I figured out that you need the original ZIP file, not the extracted folder. You can right click on the file, and choose "Download Linked File", which will bring it over as a zip, and not extract it. Don't try to re-zip the file you have, that won't work either. I finally gave up on Safari, and went and downloaded the file with Firefox, and that one worked, but later found the "download linked file" trick.
Give that a try.


----------



## mickapolpo89

I did it on a pc and worked fine With a Spartan Ultra 

Envoyé de mon E6553 en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## pizzaslut

I don't see files for the Trainer listed in this thread, like another person mentioned.


----------



## myhandle

pizzaslut said:


> I don't see files for the Trainer listed in this thread, like another person mentioned.


Probably only need the 'city name'/code name for the watch, like Amsterdam/Brighton/Cario for the other models, and could make some guesses at the zip file name !


----------



## bruceames

sb029111 said:


> You must be using a Mac,  I had the same problem until I figured out that you need the original ZIP file, not the extracted folder. You can right click on the file, and choose "Download Linked File", which will bring it over as a zip, and not extract it. Don't try to re-zip the file you have, that won't work either. I finally gave up on Safari, and went and downloaded the file with Firefox, and that one worked, but later found the "download linked file" trick.
> Give that a try.


I am using a Mac, but runnings Windows on it using Parallels. I just updated using my PC laptop instead. Same file folder download, but this time it works. Thanks for the info.


----------



## pizzaslut

myhandle said:


> Probably only need the 'city name'/code name for the watch, like Amsterdam/Brighton/Cario for the other models, and could make some guesses at the zip file name !


What is the city name for the trainer?


----------



## Egika

pizzaslut said:


> What is the city name for the trainer?


The Trainer is "Dubai"


----------



## myhandle

Tried

http://dyk6ebr26qc5n.cloudfront.net/production/Dubai-fw_1.11.56.3794-A.zip

and variations, but not getting it


----------



## pizzaslut

Thank you


----------



## pizzaslut

myhandle said:


> Tried
> 
> http://dyk6ebr26qc5n.cloudfront.net/production/Dubai-fw_1.11.56.3794-A.zip
> 
> and variations, but not getting it


Says access denied.


----------



## Sobul

Pedreiro said:


> I update watch yesterday and today i went for a run......3km without any HR, then I stopped activity and unpair/pair AGAIN belt (I have done it before run) after that 400m without HR and suddenly I had it and it was stable - I had problem with HR on previous firmware and I think on this I will have it too.....Now I'm really thinking about selling this watch (I had polar V800 before SSU and I NEVER EVER had any problem with that watch :roll


Bad news:-(...unpair/repair/factory Movescount reset/new battery etc...nothing happen...HR issue still and I say - It is run to run worseo| Very bad work Suunto:rodekaart Or my heart has very interesting bmp when it works between 230-283bm....My SSU is now useless without HR measurement....


----------



## bruceames

Sobul said:


> Bad news:-(...unpair/repair/factory Movescount reset/new battery etc...nothing happen...HR issue still and I say - It is run to run worseo| Very bad work Suunto:rodekaart Or my heart has very interesting bmp when it works between 230-283bm....My SSU is now useless without HR measurement....


Sorry to hear about that. Did you try another HR belt? Your post spooked me a little because HR is my most important metric and I just did the update. So even though today is a rest day, I went out and did a 2 mile slow jog and the HR readings were fine. Tomorrow is a bigger test though because it's a long trail run on steep hills.

A few things I noticed on today's run:

1) I paired my Stryd as a footpod for the first time and it was a pleasure to see consistent pace readings from the watch instead of seeing it jump all over the place. Far more useful that way and I get power readings too! 

2) I have altitude set to feet and for the first time the altitude reading is actually adjusting foot by foot and instead of every 3 feet (meter). Never had a Suunto watch do that before. Don't mind that at all as long as it doesn't affect the total ascent/descent accuracy (it did not, at least on this small test run. The total ascent was 56 feet, about the same as previous runs on this course).

Can't wait to really test this out tomorrow! In a couple of weeks I'll have an even longer training run (about 6-7 hours), where I'll see if the HR flatline issue still exists. If it flatlines and reconnects (or I don't notice any flatline), then I'll consider it fixed and use it on a 50 mile race coming up in 4 weeks. Otherwise I'll probably wear both the SSU and A3P and use the A3P for HR and the SSU for monitoring everything else (I love the readability of the watch face and navigation is much easier too, so I would loathe to leave it behind) Two watches with reliable HR on one would be the lessor of the two evils, but hopefully it won't come down to that.


----------



## IronP

Hello guys,
since i had issues since the update and I have two SSUs and two hr belts, today i gave it a test-try...
First i exchange again the batteries from both hr sensors, fresh and good ones. (I checked the old and new batteries with a voltimeter and all of them were good, but i decided to mount the new ones)
Both watches have been reset and the paired hr sensors removed.
I did than the pair of one SSU with one hr sensor, selected the “run” mode, got the gps fix and hr fixed....everything good, but than when i pushed to start the excercise, the hr stop working!
Than i took the second SSU and paired with my second hr sensor and did the same procedure as before....and guess what....the same ....!!
Than, just for a matter of curiosity, I unpaired the hr sensors and swap them between the SSUs and tried the same procedure again....and guess what.....same ....!
Now, all the time that I start the run excercise, the hr sensor stop working....and i never know when it will reconnects!
Did some tests today and no way to know when it will reconnects....after 3km....after 1km....sometimes after 500m...And this just not to mention about the 230bpms readings....
Very....very sad this!!
Suunto again given more priority on the marketing than in making devices that really works....Spartan beyond the logic!


----------



## IronP

.


----------



## PTBC

First run with the new firmware, happened to be a race so figured it would be a good measure of accuracy (47th annual running of the race so they most probably have accurate course measure). I t was actually 9.56km, odd distance but it was around to seawall and thats what a loop comes out as.

The pluses
- GPS track looked good, seawall so visibility was good, but it was very overcast and raining so on balance it was ok
- Pace seemed much more responsive, looks like it's reading off the footpod

The minuses
- Somewhere after 2km the distance jumped massively,the final reported distance was 13.18 and there is an autolap of 2.89km in 9 secs and the next autolap was 1.12km in 4 mins (I don't run that fast), loading it to Strava the GPS track corrects back to 9.6km so no idea what the hell it was doing, I recorded manual laps from 7km onward, and they were spot on.
- HR was detected when going into the exercise, then dropped when start was pressed and never came back
- The navigation screen (I'd preloaded the route and marked a couple of landmarks) didn't show ETA/ETE or anyything, just a blue section in an empty screen, it did advise when approaching waypoints though
- Recovery time is 83 hrs, a bit on the high side

Frankly, I'm pretty fed up at this point, and based on previous experience and Suunto communication they don't seem to consider patches to fix update bugs worthwhile and just wait until the next release (iOS app wasn't updated until they were ready to release update, despite the syncing issues people were experiencing) and we aren't even getting the quarterly releases they have mentioned before now, 4 months or more to fix bugs isn't acceptable


----------



## Bjorn Nordin

When i updated my Suunto ( WHR) i also did a factory reset after, and i must say that the watch performs well after all. Better then before, regarding WHR. 

I can see the problems stacking up here and when it comes to cellphones and updates, i always do the same after an update, due to similar problems with software. It might be a solution to some of the behavior at least.

Enjoy your days!


----------



## Sobul

IronP said:


> Hello guys,
> since i had issues since the update and I have two SSUs and two hr belts, today i gave it a test-try...
> First i exchange again the batteries from both hr sensors, fresh and good ones. (I checked the old and new batteries with a voltimeter and all of them were good, but i decided to mount the new ones)
> Both watches have been reset and the paired hr sensors removed.
> I did than the pair of one SSU with one hr sensor, selected the "run" mode, got the gps fix and hr fixed....everything good, but than when i pushed to start the excercise, the hr stop working!
> Than i took the second SSU and paired with my second hr sensor and did the same procedure as before....and guess what....the same ....!!
> Than, just for a matter of curiosity, I unpaired the hr sensors and swap them between the SSUs and tried the same procedure again....and guess what.....same ....!
> Now, all the time that I start the run excercise, the hr sensor stop working....and i never know when it will reconnects!
> Did some tests today and no way to know when it will reconnects....after 3km....after 1km....sometimes after 500m...And this just not to mention about the 230bpms readings....
> Very....very sad this!!
> Suunto again given more priority on the marketing than in making devices that really works....Spartan beyond the logic!


Exactly the same experinece. My SSU does after update the same HR bug. I try friend´s HR belt from Ambit with my SSU = problem. Friend try my HR betl form SSU with Ambit = no problem. Definetly new FW problem in version 1.11
But I found some very interesting thing. I have problem only in Run exercise modes (original/custom - does not matter). Problem is, that Run is my main sport:-(

Temporary solve for me: I did FW downgrade to 1.9 in my SSU. And bug is dissapear.

I´m a lot of years Suuno fan but it is inacceptable. Basic function with big error like this!


----------



## Egika

Interestingly I don't have any HR issue with my SSU. That means it is not only firmware related - hardware or configuration must play a role as well...

Bad enough that Suunto is nowhere the rock solid performer it was in earlier days...


----------



## Sobul

Egika said:


> Interestingly I don't have any HR issue with my SSU. That means it is not only firmware related - hardware or configuration must play a role as well...
> 
> Bad enough that Suunto is nowhere the rock solid performer it was in earlier days...


Did you try any RUN exercise? Or is your good HR experience only from other sports mode?


----------



## Egika

Sobul said:


> Did you try any RUN exercise? Or is your good HR experience only from other sports mode?


Yes. The default basic running.
If everyone had the HR issues you have, there would be tons of other posts on this...


----------



## mickapolpo89

I have the Hr issues all the time in basic Run or trail mode all the time since september at every Run before and after update...
Everyrhing was ok With the belt before, Suunto tries to make me believe i am the only one...

Envoyé de mon E6553 en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## mickapolpo89

This morning...









Envoyé de mon E6553 en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Sobul

I think by other post, that is a lot of users with similar HR problem...Not only me


----------



## IronP

I had the hr issue with the bike mode as well...!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sobul

mickapolpo89 said:


> I have the Hr issues all the time in basic Run or trail mode all the time since september at every Run before and after update...
> Everyrhing was ok With the belt before, Suunto tries to make me believe i am the only one...
> 
> Envoyé de mon E6553 en utilisant Tapatalk


I had before last update HR aceptable. But with new FW is not. I wrote to Suunto and I am considering back my watch to dealer.


----------



## Pedreiro

Today I was running halfmarathon - I gave my belt to my friend with Polar M400 and on his watch everything was ok....when I'm using this belt - this is comedy  so the problem is only watch, not the belt....


----------



## bruceames

Went on a long trail run this morning. No HR issues.


----------



## mickapolpo89

Nobody has gps reliability issues when trailing in forest ? Distance, speed, trace, everything is bad, impossible to keep a regular pace....speed goes up and down all the time, and i even loose distance up to 10-15%...i miss all my segments also...
But on a road Run gps is ok, just Hr issues...my Ambit3 Peak was perfect in the same area, Spartan is a useless pièce of .......

Envoyé de mon E6553 en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## cageracer

I have HR issues.

I'm pretty dirty at Suunto right now. F*CK YOU SUUNTO!


----------



## mickapolpo89

I am posting on Twitter pics of my crappy Run and datas on Twitter they dont like This they asked me to be more respectful....everybody should do the same... 

Envoyé de mon E6553 en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Sobul

bruceames said:


> Went on a long trail run this morning. No HR issues.


You are lucky man Bruceames. Do you have new 1.11 FW in the watch?...like other posts a lot of us have HR issue:-(


----------



## bruceames

Sobul said:


> You are lucky man Bruceames. Do you have new 1.11 FW in the watch?...like other posts a lot of us have HR issue:-(


Yeah I downloaded on Saturday. Knock on wood no issues so far.


----------



## aldburg

My watch screen doesn't show sunrise or sunset even though I've synced it a few times and it's been updated to 1.11.56 Do you have to have the watch it 24 hour mode instead of 12 hour mode for it to work?


----------



## Egika

aldburg said:


> My watch screen doesn't show sunrise or sunset even though I've synced it a few times and it's been updated to 1.11.56 Do you have to have the watch it 24 hour mode instead of 12 hour mode for it to work?


Let the watch get a GPS fix. It'll then show the times.


----------



## BobMiles

Just did another run and this time I had HR anomalies at the start. Just until I started to sweat and then everything was fine. Maybe it got more sensitive to the contact. I had those issues before with some older firmware - always at start...

Aside from this, it's working quite well. Stryd is now really useful, awesome pace readings with that.

I just don't get that there was nothing on the web service side with that update. Still missing graphs and interval customization. They can't be serious.

The overall trend is good, but awfully late for over on year and still a lot of half baked features.


----------



## aldburg

Thanks, got it to show!


----------



## pizzaslut

Still not seeing an update for my Trainer. Hmmm


----------



## Egika

Hasn't the Trainer just been updated when it was released?!?


----------



## pizzaslut

Update just showed up now as I was just charging my watch(10 minutes into charging) In the middle of the update right now, so I will see what new, update, and improve stuff gets added. I may have to return for another one though as the light bleed and uneven backlighting is starting to bother me a little.


----------



## Philip Onayeti

pizzaslut said:


> I may have to return for another one though as the light bleed and uneven backlighting is starting to bother me a little.


That's the difference between "made in Finland" and "made in China" :-(


----------



## Pedreiro

Hi guys,

I have question, when I'm pushing middle button several times we can see - date, altitude, time of rising up the sun, % of battery and ater that I have circle with 22% (yesterday it was 14%) - what is this? Anyone know?

Something about HR issues - Suunto told me that the problem is belt, they send me brand new and tomorrow I will go for a run and I will tell U is that the solution for the problem, but like I said earlier I give my belt to my friend with Polar M400 and with his watch my old belt was working well


----------



## Egika

That's the moon phase.


----------



## Sobul

Pedreiro said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Something about HR issues - Suunto told me that the problem is belt, they send me brand new and tomorrow I will go for a run and I will tell U is that the solution for the problem, but like I said earlier I give my belt to my friend with Polar M400 and with his watch my old belt was working well


I got same answer from Suunto. It is Suunto excuse in my opinion. But it is not possible to have problem in belt, when with other typ of watch especialy Ambit work OK, too. When I downgrade my SSU back to FW 1.9 works good. It is really problem in new FW. Pedreiro, I am waiting for you experince with new belt from Suunto. Let your share with us....


----------



## mickapolpo89

Tonight i went out in forest for night trail under Rain, Hr was ok all Run long for the first time in 3 weeks before and after upgrade...
Suunto has answer to everything i expérience gps problems in forest they say its normal because of trees etc etc but others devices like cellphone With running apps or garmin forerunner 15/25 or even Ambit3 works well in the same area 
Tonight we did 12,5kms With friends everybody have 12,5 except me i have only 11,7kms...my instant speed was sometime 9:30/km when others were around 6:00 or less...This watch makes me sick...
I dont need à watch to know that i slept well or when the sun is rising i need reliability first on basics....

Envoyé de mon E6553 en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Pedreiro

Sobul said:


> I got same answer from Suunto. It is Suunto excuse in my opinion. But it is not possible to have problem in belt, when with other typ of watch especialy Ambit work OK, too. When I downgrade my SSU back to FW 1.9 works good. It is really problem in new FW. Pedreiro, I am waiting for you experince with new belt from Suunto. Let your share with us....


I will write here as soon as I come back from run  but.....I had HR issues before update too...so downgrade is not the solution for me. I have no issues with gps tracking or something like that, I'm running very often on the same loop in forest and I have the same distance that I had in Polar V800 or garmin 620. The only one problem I have is HR problem


----------



## Philip Onayeti

mickapolpo89 said:


> I dont need à watch to know that i slept well or when the sun is rising i need reliability first on basics....


You probably should have stuck with Ambit. Sure, no colour screen, no sleep tracking but it is reliable that's for sure.


----------



## SUPmission

Besides adjusting backlight brightness. Wish there was an option to have larger fonts for us folks who needs reading glasses..  C'mon. There's enough room Suunto. 

Wind it up ⌚now let it roll


----------



## martowl

Set up custom screens with fewer fields. The fonts are large. I wear progressive bifocals but I can easily see 5 fields without my glasses.


----------



## WatchFreak_71

It looks like some users are having problems with latest firmware release. I am not that interested about sunrise & set times and other fancy stuff, I am more about reliability, so maybe I'll wait until next release. 

BTW, I am using Trainer. I didn't read all pages of this thread, are the problems mainly with Ultra/Sport, or also with Trainer models?


----------



## pizzaslut

I don't see sunrise and sunset times on my Trainer?


----------



## mickapolpo89

This topic is about Spartan family except traîner that has a special update only for her 

Envoyé de mon E6553 en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Pedreiro

Sobul said:


> I got same answer from Suunto. It is Suunto excuse in my opinion. But it is not possible to have problem in belt, when with other typ of watch especialy Ambit work OK, too. When I downgrade my SSU back to FW 1.9 works good. It is really problem in new FW. Pedreiro, I am waiting for you experince with new belt from Suunto. Let your share with us....


Yesterday I went for a run with brand new belt and.....STILL THE SAME ISSUES, so only solution for this problem is buy other watch, what I will do  I think that on new belt there was even worst.


----------



## Philip Onayeti

pizzaslut said:


> I don't see sunrise and sunset times on my Trainer?


Have you changed to the new watch face?


----------



## Sobul

Pedreiro said:


> Yesterday I went for a run with brand new belt and.....STILL THE SAME ISSUES, so only solution for this problem is buy other watch, what I will do  I think that on new belt there was even worst.


It does not sound good...I have very funny answer from Suunto - see below.....I asked to exact this HR problem with exact description and link for this forum...and result "I am alone, which have thist issue"...very bad work Suunto:-(

------------------------------------------
Thank you for your reply.

We have notified our colleagues about this issue, but so far they told us there is *no bug related to the HR belt *in the last software version from the test they have run. *There are numerous other customers who have not* encountered a similar issue after updating the software on their watches.

What you can try to do, is to perform another forced firmware update on your watch.

In order to do that open the Suuntolink software and connect your watch to your computer. After the connection is complete, click on the ''Settings'' icon in the right top corner of the software window, go to ''Watches'' and click on ''Forced firmware update'' option.

Please keep in mind that this operation can take up to 20 minutes to complete and also, it will erase all settings and data on the watch. We recommend synchronizing the watch with your Movescount account before doing this procedure in order to avoid loss of data from the watch.

We hope this was helpful.

If you need any other further assistance, please do not hesitate to contact us again.
-------------------------------


----------



## mickapolpo89

Suunto assistance is useless because they dont want to recognize that the Spartan family has many problems since the beginning and they cant repay back customers or fix the watch. This watch is a total failure, they prétend they are examinating my datas since July asked me many times to reset-retry-send informations etc for nothing so far...

Envoyé de mon E6553 en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Egika

Philip Onayeti said:


> Have you changed to the new watch face?


Did the Trainer get the new watch face yet?
The Suunto update page is misleading as it speaks about the "Spartan Family". The Trainer got a separate update though shortly after it was introduced. So far 1.11 is not available for it...


----------



## Sobul

It is very sadly...I use Suunto´s watch for 10 years and I agree with @mickapolpo89 that Spartan is the worst line what I use.....


----------



## Egika

Sobul said:


> It is very sadly...I use Suunto´s watch for 10 years and I agree with @mickapolpo89 that Spartan is the worst line what I use.....


You both should definitely check with Suunto support for a replacement watch!


----------



## Philip Onayeti

Egika said:


> Did the Trainer get the new watch face yet?
> The Suunto update page is misleading as it speaks about the "Spartan Family". The Trainer got a separate update though shortly after it was introduced. So far 1.11 is not available for it...


Yes, the Trainer got the update as well.


----------



## mickapolpo89

Egika said:


> You both should definitely check with Suunto support for a replacement watch!


They already did same thing With the New ONE...

Envoyé de mon E6553 en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Philip Onayeti

mickapolpo89 said:


> Suunto assistance is useless because they dont want to recognize that the Spartan family has many problems since the beginning and they cant repay back customers or fix the watch.


This is a fair comment



mickapolpo89 said:


> This watch is a total failure,


This is not a fair comment. The Spartan has some very good features which work well are indeed as good if not better than the Ambit3. However several features are lacking or not as well implemented as the Ambit3. Overall stability is not up to A3 (gold) standard and bugs are certainly present.

What is a failure in my opinion is the timeframe Suunto has taken to bring the Spartan up to the Ambit standard. Well over a year and still not as good as its predecessor.


----------



## Egika

mickapolpo89 said:


> They already did same thing With the New ONE...
> 
> Envoyé de mon E6553 en utilisant Tapatalk


You have a new watch and a new HR belt and still the same issues?
That's really strange...


----------



## SUPmission

martowl said:


> Set up custom screens with fewer fields. The fonts are large. I wear progressive bifocals but I can easily see 5 fields without my glasses.


Guess that's the caveat. I refuse to wear my reading glasses when I'm out doing sports. 

Wind it up ⌚now let it roll


----------



## Sobul

Egika said:


> You have a new watch and a new HR belt and still the same issues?
> That's really strange...


It is not strange. In my oppinion problem is in definetly in FW. For me is working to downgrade back to 1.9. HR no precise, but does not work with nonsence bpm like 245 when I did not run...


----------



## Egika

Sobul said:


> It is not strange. In my oppinion problem is in definetly in FW. For me is working to downgrade back to 1.9. HR no precise, but does not work with nonsence bpm like 245 when I did not run...


It is strange since the same firmware is working well for most users including myself.
Something else must be different for you (sport mode settings, really bad EMC, etc. - now only guessing here).


----------



## mickapolpo89

Egika said:


> You have a new watch and a new HR belt and still the same issues?
> That's really strange...


My first watch had a serial number starting by 1.....
I sent it back one month after purchase in July 17 i had gps issues but no Hr troubles 
I got a New ONE one week later With a serial number starting by 9....
I had the gps issue since the beginning but Hr was ok until september 
Hr issues started With firmware 1.9.56 before last update...
Now i am stuck With both issues and sometimes Hr works 
The only positive thing is on open roads far from trees gps is perfect and i love doing 30-30 With it its very easy to use 
Also its à Nice watch

Envoyé de mon E6553 en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## IronP

Egika said:


> You both should definitely check with Suunto support for a replacement watch!


I think that a replacement watch will not solve the problem. I have two SSUs and both of them have this issue with the HR.


----------



## Sobul

IronP said:


> I think that a replacement watch will not solve the problem. I have two SSUs and both of them have this issue with the HR.


It should be read this forum Suunto developer team and solve this. Why one users has problem with SSU and 2nd hasn´t? SSU definutely has problem! Question is why and how we or Suunto can fix it...


----------



## martowl

SUPmission said:


> Guess that's the caveat. I refuse to wear my reading glasses when I'm out doing sports.
> 
> Wind it up ⌚now let it roll


I do not wear glasses when doing sports either. The 5 fields are fine but 7 are too small for me. When racing I set up a custom sport mode with no more than 4 fields.


----------



## SUPmission

martowl said:


> I do not wear glasses when doing sports either. The 5 fields are fine but 7 are too small for me. When racing I set up a custom sport mode with no more than 4 fields.


I'll take that advise. So let's send a ticket request to include auto scroll option like that of the Ambit3. #NextUpdate


----------



## Sobul

SUPmission said:


> I'll take that advise. So let's send a ticket request to include auto scroll option like that of the Ambit3. #NextUpdate


It will be good option. But better will be to see other displays in exercise pause mode. Not only durtion and time...I am sending ticket request to Suunto in every new FW realease


----------



## mickapolpo89

Today Hr was ok at the beginning then a short Peak then collapsed til the end...









Envoyé de mon E6553 en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## bruceames

martowl said:


> I do not wear glasses when doing sports either. The 5 fields are fine but 7 are too small for me. When racing I set up a custom sport mode with no more than 4 fields.


I wear progressive sunglasses most of the time during my runs (lot's of sun in California!), which comes in handy for reading the display. I can see 5 fields without glasses just fine though. Seven would be too small for me as well but with glasses I think it would be OK if I gave it a chance, but some days I don't wear glasses and 7 fields just seems too "busy" anyway for trail use.


----------



## Pedreiro

mickapolpo89 said:


> Today Hr was ok at the beginning then a short Peak then collapsed til the end...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Envoyé de mon E6553 en utilisant Tapatalk


Today i have done some test. I put my HR belt under the water for something like 30sec and after that i put it on me. The result You can see below. Maybe it is exception but who knows....:think: this little drop was caused because I stop to wear flashlight on my head. It was just 13km run but I will test it next time too


----------



## Egika

Looks normal to me. Of course there needs to be good and conducting contact to the skin. Some people use cardio gel. Sweat will also do.
If you have a hairy chest that will affect the contact as well.


----------



## Pedreiro

Egika said:


> Looks normal to me. Of course there needs to be good and conducting contact to the skin. Some people use cardio gel. Sweat will also do.
> If you have a hairy chest that will affect the contact as well.


I know that everything  but with Garmin and Polar belt I don't need to put it under the water before running


----------



## buenosbias

I have good experience with the update so far. The new navigation functionality is a huge improvement (though admittedly far from perfect yet). No heartrate dropouts, which may be because I use a Polar sensor. Stryd now works much better with the SSU. From my point of view, the improved altitude measurement is the best part, those nervous wiggles are gone.

So this is the point where I'm considering switching completely to the SSU. Until now, I throw in the occasional Ambit3 because of its well-proven reliability and its still lasting edge in GPS precision.


----------



## PTBC

Reported to Suunto that I had a 3.2km difference on a 9.6km flat seawall course and there was an autolap of 2.89km in 9 secs which was a serious anomaly in my opinion and their answer was that sometimes distance can be different because of hills, they really are a waste of time and are just sending out boilerplate keyword replies. It's my second one after a warranty replacement and over a year after purchase should not still be having this sort of rubbish to deal with. The irony is that the GPS track was spot on, exported it to MYGPSFILES and it looks great and the distance was within 4m of the official course track GPS which I was also able to download

"if you are referring the the distance shown on the watch screen, which was higher, it represents the absolute distance which the user does, because the watch doesn't record the distance in a straight line, it records all the distance done, including when going up and down hills."


----------



## Egika

Pedreiro said:


> I know that everything  but with Garmin and Polar belt I don't need to put it under the water before running


You probably also know that certain shirt fabrics can generate static charge.
Normally there is no need to totally soak the belt though..


----------



## bruceames

PTBC said:


> Reported to Suunto that I had a 3.2km difference on a 9.6km flat seawall course and there was an autolap of 2.89km in 9 secs which was a serious anomaly in my opinion and their answer was that sometimes distance can be different because of hills, they really are a waste of time and are just sending out boilerplate keyword replies. It's my second one after a warranty replacement and over a year after purchase should not still be having this sort of rubbish to deal with. The irony is that the GPS track was spot on, exported it to MYGPSFILES and it looks great and the distance was within 4m of the official course track GPS which I was also able to download
> 
> "if you are referring the the distance shown on the watch screen, which was higher, it represents the absolute distance which the user does, because the watch doesn't record the distance in a straight line, it records all the distance done, including when going up and down hills."


Since you seem to live in a GPS-challenged area, I would get a Stryd and never look back to antiquated GPS-based pacing. The uncalibrated Stryd as a footpod is at least 10x more accurate than a GPS (more depending on tree cover and buildings, etc).

I'm seeing deviations of perhaps 20-30 feet over a distance of 7 miles (0.07%). With the GPS the deviation was about .01 mile for every mile (1.0%). 99% GPS accuracy isn't bad, but 99.93% accuracy is much, much better. But it's not only the total distance deviation. It's the deviation within the run too, the consistency. I hit the same landmark within a few feet. And no more overestimating distance on straights and underestimating on areas with lots of turns. And the pace readout doesn't jump all over the place like it does with GPS.


----------



## bruceames

I'm using the HR strap that came with my Nordictrack treadmill. I lost my Suunto belt. Don't think it makes any difference though, but after 5 moves I haven't noticed a single dropout or abnormal HR reading (*knock on wood*). It's kinda odd that several members here are having issues but on a Suunto FB group with much more activity than here I haven't read any problems regarding HR issues from the latest update (although I admit I haven't read all the posts related to the update).


----------



## scandium48

bruceames said:


> Since you seem to live in a GPS-challenged area, I would get a Stryd and never look back to antiquated GPS-based pacing. The uncalibrated Stryd as a footpod is at least 10x more accurate than a GPS (more depending on tree cover and buildings, etc).
> 
> I'm seeing deviations of perhaps 20-30 feet over a distance of 7 miles (0.07%). With the GPS the deviation was about .01 mile for every mile (1.0%). 99% GPS accuracy isn't bad, but 99.93% accuracy is much, much better. But it's not only the total distance deviation. It's the deviation within the run too, the consistency. I hit the same landmark within a few feet. And no more overestimating distance on straights and underestimating on areas with lots of turns. And the pace readout doesn't jump all over the place like it does with GPS.


I wanted to add my 2 cents to these comments/concerns on distance. While I agree these GPS running watches should have some accuracy, I dont know if I would agree that a STRYD running pod should be replacing the GPS. It may be the answer for distance perfection, but I wear a GPS watch mainly for its additional navigation features. I run trail races and all my past watches (Ambits/Polars/Garmins) weren't always 100% accurate, at times at the end far from it, but I also rely on the race course distance markers etc, and I pay more attention to my heart rate and elevation. As a matter of fact, one of the fastest sponsored guys in my age group and an old friend of mine runs with a Timex Ironman (I think just for the time of day so he doesnt miss the start!)I run mainly crazy trails and I would challenge a Stryd running pod to aid me out if I was messed up with directions. Way back I used to wear a Suunto T6 with a Suunto footpod for distance, and a Suunto X10 for navigation. Both were pretty OK, but certainly the Spartan Ultra is a huge leap forward as are all the others. So, maybe the idea of pairing the Stryd for distance if your running needs precision accuracy, and utilise the GPS features for navigation when you need it? :-!


----------



## mickapolpo89

Guys check This, ran With my wife Spartan Ultra vs forerunner 25 a 100 dollars-euros watch...









Envoyé de mon E6553 en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## IronP

mickapolpo89 said:


> Guys check This, ran With my wife Spartan Ultra vs forerunner 25 a 100 dollars-euros watch...
> 
> Envoyé de mon E6553 en utilisant Tapatalk


Honestly, i am not surprise about this result...suunto did nothing about the gps accuracy in the last update...the question is....they did nothing because needs time? (Since august 2016) or there is nothing more to do and we shall accept this poor performance!
My guess is that suunto did what they could....!
I wonder if the new SSU-sport-baro has the same poor performance or better....!


----------



## IronP

And btw....if suunto is reading to this....why you guys just not release a small gps pod? Something like the hr sensor size and waterproof?
This would solve all the troubles about this poor gps performance and plus will give a nice touch for the openwater gps performance and even better battery life in the watch!


----------



## mickapolpo89

I think the antenna is poor, and realized This too late or they have chosen the look over the performance 
I have a neighbor Who always Run on road and without Hr for him its à very Good watch...maybe many People use it the same way and are happy With it ???

Envoyé de mon E6553 en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Egika

IronP said:


> And btw....if suunto is reading to this....why you guys just not release a small gps pod? Something like the hr sensor size and waterproof?
> This would solve all the troubles about this poor gps performance and plus will give a nice touch for the openwater gps performance and even better battery life in the watch!


Suunto has/had a GPS pod. Called the "GPS Track Pod" - that worked well with T6 and other watches and also logged the path.
Just the trend is now going to have everything on the wrist - with better miniaturization and better batteries this is possible today.


----------



## Egika

IronP said:


> Honestly, i am not surprise about this result...suunto did nothing about the gps accuracy in the last update...the question is....they did nothing because needs time? (Since august 2016) or there is nothing more to do and we shall accept this poor performance!
> My guess is that suunto did what they could....!
> I wonder if the new SSU-sport-baro has the same poor performance or better....!


I think the same. Those units can do what is possible from a technological point of view.
I don't know why you get bad GPS tracks - I compared the SSU to a Ambit 3 Peak and found no difference. Sometimes one was better, sometimes the other.
What the Spartan is doing way better than any other GPS watch I tested is to get the distance right - which for me is far more important than the track wandering off 5m to the side.
You can check if you can improve the position of the watch on your wrist. And it is also possible that you got a lemon and this one really has issues with the antenna or EMC or else...


----------



## mickapolpo89

The gps problems is not only Beeing on left or right of the tracks...its distance !!!!
If the gps doesn't work well, every data speed, pace, distance everything is corrupted...
I Lost about 500m to 800m on 10km Run i had even lost 2kms on a 18kms Run...
When you see 8-9-10:00 per km on your wrist you know there is something wrong 

Envoyé de mon E6553 en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Egika

Have you had your unit replaced?
This is not the normal behavior!


----------



## mickapolpo89

Yes i had a New ONE same thing 
Look This pic under This time i started and stopped at the same place....









Envoyé de mon E6553 en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## mickapolpo89

Here a part of the race disappeared...









Envoyé de mon E6553 en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## BobMiles

mickapolpo89 said:


> Here a part of the race disappeared...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Envoyé de mon E6553 en utilisant Tapatalk


Looks like a proper lack of GPS reception... What date is your SGEE?


----------



## mickapolpo89

BobMiles said:


> Looks like a proper lack of GPS reception... What date is your SGEE?


Sorry What is SGEE ?

Envoyé de mon E6553 en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## BobMiles

mickapolpo89 said:


> Sorry What is SGEE ?
> 
> Envoyé de mon E6553 en utilisant Tapatalk


On the watch go to settings - general - about and post the date under SGEE.
It's the GPS assistance data to help your watch get a fix.


----------



## mickapolpo89

BobMiles said:


> On the watch go to settings - general - about and post the date under SGEE.
> It's the GPS assistance data to help your watch get a fix.


2017-10-27T04:05:01Z

Envoyé de mon E6553 en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Egika

BobMiles said:


> Looks like a proper lack of GPS reception... What date is your SGEE?


SGEE only helps with TTFF (time to first fix).
Once it has a fix (or a few minutes after this, this data becomes irrelevant and is replaced by live satellite data.
The tracks look really bad! I would insist on another replacement.


----------



## BobMiles

Egika said:


> SGEE only helps with TTFF (time to first fix).
> Once it has a fix (or a few minutes after this, this data becomes irrelevant and is replaced by live satellite data.
> The tracks look really bad! I would insist on another replacement.


But only for satellites that are found, if I'm not mistaken. So it will still help to find new satellites during the run?


----------



## Egika

BobMiles said:


> But only for satellites that are found, if I'm not mistaken. So it will still help to find new satellites during the run?


It's a little more complex, but now becoming off topic:
The GPS can receive the ephemeris data from the satellites. Depending on the number of channels working in parallel and the reception situation, this usually takes around 1-3 mins. And yes, this includes data of all satellites since they all transmit the data of all others. If you can only listen to a single satellite, a whole ephemeris download takes 12.5 minutes. But in reality it is always way quicker.


----------



## bruceames

scandium48 said:


> I wanted to add my 2 cents to these comments/concerns on distance. While I agree these GPS running watches should have some accuracy, I dont know if I would agree that a STRYD running pod should be replacing the GPS. It may be the answer for distance perfection, but I wear a GPS watch mainly for its additional navigation features. I run trail races and all my past watches (Ambits/Polars/Garmins) weren't always 100% accurate, at times at the end far from it, but I also rely on the race course distance markers etc, and I pay more attention to my heart rate and elevation. As a matter of fact, one of the fastest sponsored guys in my age group and an old friend of mine runs with a Timex Ironman (I think just for the time of day so he doesnt miss the start!)I run mainly crazy trails and I would challenge a Stryd running pod to aid me out if I was messed up with directions. Way back I used to wear a Suunto T6 with a Suunto footpod for distance, and a Suunto X10 for navigation. Both were pretty OK, but certainly the Spartan Ultra is a huge leap forward as are all the others. So, maybe the idea of pairing the Stryd for distance if your running needs precision accuracy, and utilise the GPS features for navigation when you need it? :-!


Yes, Stryd doesn't need to replace GPS. You can leave GPS on to get navigation and tracking features, all the while getting the better distance/pacing accuracy from the Stryd. You can enable or disable GPS, it makes no difference since the Stryd in uncalibrated mode is not being assisted by the GPS.


----------



## Egika

bruceames said:


> Yes, Stryd doesn't need to replace GPS. You can leave GPS on to get navigation and tracking features, all the while getting the better distance/pacing accuracy from the Stryd. You can enable or disable GPS, it makes no difference since the Stryd in uncalibrated mode is not being assisted by the GPS.


Sure about the distance? Afaik is the distance displayed still coming from the watch built in GPS. Foot pod is providing cadence and pace.


----------



## PTBC

bruceames said:


> Since you seem to live in a GPS-challenged area, I would get a Stryd and never look back to antiquated GPS-based pacing. The uncalibrated Stryd as a footpod is at least 10x more accurate than a GPS (more depending on tree cover and buildings, etc).
> 
> I'm seeing deviations of perhaps 20-30 feet over a distance of 7 miles (0.07%). With the GPS the deviation was about .01 mile for every mile (1.0%). 99% GPS accuracy isn't bad, but 99.93% accuracy is much, much better. But it's not only the total distance deviation. It's the deviation within the run too, the consistency. I hit the same landmark within a few feet. And no more overestimating distance on straights and underestimating on areas with lots of turns. And the pace readout doesn't jump all over the place like it does with GPS.


I am using a Milestone pod, so the pace and cadence instant data was ok, just everything else screwed up, avg. stats, distance, no HR, navigation screen didn't display properly and so on


----------



## bruceames

Egika said:


> Sure about the distance? Afaik is the distance displayed still coming from the watch built in GPS. Foot pod is providing cadence and pace.


Pretty sure. Yesterday I disabled the GPS and the Stryd total distance was only 30 feet less than the day before. 

You have the option of using the GPS to assist Stryd or not.


----------



## PTBC

mickapolpo89 said:


> Guys check This, ran With my wife Spartan Ultra vs forerunner 25 a 100 dollars-euros watch...
> 
> Envoyé de mon E6553 en utilisant Tapatalk


That's what I'd say is normal behavior from the watch for me as well and I'm on my second SSU as well, performance definitely seems to degrade the more you use it still


----------



## Egika

bruceames said:


> Pretty sure. Yesterday I disabled the GPS and the Stryd total distance was only 30 feet less than the day before.
> 
> You have the option of using the GPS to assist Stryd or not.


Of course it will use the pod distance data if you disable GPS.
But once it is enabled it is used for distance measurement afaik.
There is no way to have GPS enabled (for navigation) and not being used for distance


----------



## bruceames

Egika said:


> Of course it will use the pod distance data if you disable GPS.
> But once it is enabled it is used for distance measurement afaik.
> There is no way to have GPS enabled (for navigation) and not being used for distance


Yes there is. On the watch you can select whether you want the GPS to autocalibrate or "assist" the Stryd. I leave it off.

Also I know the Stryd is not relying in any way on the GPS because my (mile) split distances are different on the Stryd. In the first two miles the course is mostly flat and straight and the Stryd distance is approx 2% lower than the GPS distance. The reverse is true on the curvy and hillier sections with more tree cover. But I did do the run yesterday with GPS disabled just to confirm the Stryd splits were the same as with enabled. And they were.

To know that I've been running all this time with split distances that are off 2 percent is a huge deal to me. The total distance evens out on this particular course because it has a mixture of terrain, but it's sooo much better to have proper split distances because my pace splits make more sense now. And accurate pacing metrics are very important to me.


----------



## mickapolpo89

PTBC said:


> That's what I'd say is normal behavior from the watch for me as well and I'm on my second SSU as well, performance definitely seems to degrade the more you use it still


I have the same feeling, when i received the replacement unit the first Run was ok then it got worse and worse, the more i use it in forest the worse it becomes...

Envoyé de mon E6553 en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Egika

bruceames said:


> Yes there is. On the watch you can select whether you want the GPS to autocalibrate or "assist" the Stryd. I leave it off.
> 
> Also I know the Stryd is not relying in any way on the GPS because my (mile) split distances are different on the Stryd. In the first two miles the course is mostly flat and straight and the Stryd distance is approx 2% lower than the GPS distance. The reverse is true on the curvy and hillier sections with more tree cover. But I did do the run yesterday with GPS disabled just to confirm the Stryd splits were the same as with enabled. And they were.
> 
> To know that I've been running all this time with split distances that are off 2 percent is a huge deal to me. The total distance evens out on this particular course because it has a mixture of terrain, but it's sooo much better to have proper split distances because my pace splits make more sense now. And accurate pacing metrics are very important to me.


Maybe a misunderstanding here. We are probably on the same track.
The pod calibration is used to adjust the incoming pace and cadence data according to GPS measurements above a certain quality level.
If GPS is on, the watch reports the total distance always from its built in GPS and not from the pod. Regardless the calibration setting.


----------



## bruceames

Egika said:


> Maybe a misunderstanding here. We are probably on the same track.
> The pod calibration is used to adjust the incoming pace and cadence data according to GPS measurements above a certain quality level.
> If GPS is on, the watch reports the total distance always from its built in GPS and not from the pod. Regardless the calibration setting.


No, if calibration is turned off, the Stryd and GPS are independent from each other and the distance data comes directly from the Stryd even if GPS is on.

However if calibration is turned on then what you say is true. Pacing will come from Stryd and distance from GPS. However keep in mind that the pacing accuracy is this case will only be as accurate as the GPS. However of course you get far more consistent pace reading from the watch whether calibration is turned on or off.


----------



## Egika

bruceames said:


> No, if calibration is turned off, the Stryd and GPS are independent from each other and the distance data comes directly from the Stryd even if GPS is on.
> 
> However if calibration is turned on then what you say is true. Pacing will come from Stryd and distance from GPS. However keep in mind that the pacing accuracy is this case will only be as accurate as the GPS. However of course you get far more consistent pace reading from the watch whether calibration is turned on or off.


Hm. Just did a quick test.
Ran the same distance twice with calibration turned off. In between the two runs I changed the calibration of my MilestonePod by a factor of almost 2 (more did the software not allow..).
The measured distance of both runs came out exactly the same.
And also matches the planned route length from Movescount pretty close...
That tells me the distance is always coming from the GPS while it is switched on.
Your turn...


----------



## bruceames

Egika said:


> Hm. Just did a quick test.
> Ran the same distance twice with calibration turned off. In between the two runs I changed the calibration of my MilestonePod by a factor of almost 2 (more did the software not allow..).
> The measured distance of both runs came out exactly the same.
> And also matches the planned route length from Movescount pretty close...
> That tells me the distance is always coming from the GPS while it is switched on.
> Your turn...


Sorry I don't know about Milestone, but I'm 100% sure total distance comes from Stryd if calibration is turned off. What do you think calibration is for anyway? To calibrate pace?

On my route that I've run over 100 times, the first mile split using GPS has always been in almost the same spot (it's an open area, so that helps). But since using Stryd as a footpod all of a sudden the watch vibrates 100 feet further down the trail. No way that would happen if distance was given via GPS.

Do you calibrate the Milestone through the Milestone software? Maybe that's where the confusion is. With Stryd, there is only the option to calibrate via GPS...or not. This option is in the SSU itself. There is no way AFAIK to use any calibration factor unless it's on the Stryd software (which I haven't used for a long time). Check your SSU to see if calibration is set to ON or OFF and let me know.


----------



## Egika

bruceames said:


> Sorry I don't know about Milestone, but I'm 100% sure total distance comes from Stryd if calibration is turned off. What do you think calibration is for anyway? To calibrate pace?
> 
> On my route that I've run over 100 times, the first mile split using GPS has always been in almost the same spot (it's an open area, so that helps). But since using Stryd as a footpod all of a sudden the watch vibrates 100 feet further down the trail. No way that would happen if distance was given via GPS.
> 
> Do you calibrate the Milestone through the Milestone software? Maybe that's where the confusion is. With Stryd, there is only the option to calibrate via GPS...or not. This option is in the SSU itself. There is no way AFAIK to use any calibration factor unless it's on the Stryd software (which I haven't used for a long time). Check your SSU to see if calibration is set to ON or OFF and let me know.


Yes. I think that the calibration is for pace.
And yes, I calibrated the Milestone with its own software to make sure it changes the data within the pod that is sent to the watch. Suunto's calibration changes it in the watch, which we don't do here.
For the Stryd there sure is a way to change the factor with its software. It would be interesting to see if this affects the total distance


----------



## bruceames

Egika said:


> Yes. I think that the calibration is for pace.
> And yes, I calibrated the Milestone with its own software to make sure it changes the data within the pod that is sent to the watch. Suunto's calibration changes it in the watch, which we don't do here.
> For the Stryd there sure is a way to change the factor with its software. It would be interesting to see if this affects the total distance


I've only done 2 runs with uncalibrated Stryd as a footpod on this route: One with GPS on and the other off. With GPS on it was 6.82 miles and with it off it was between 6.81 and 6.82 (say 6.815). In the past my distances using GPS varied between 6.77 and 6.89 miles. So it will be interesting for sure to see how much total distance variation, or consistency, I get with Stryd. I will certainly update my results.

Here is the route I'm referring to:

bruceames's 1:12 h Trail running Move


----------



## borgelkranz

bruceames said:


> Sorry I don't know about Milestone, but I'm 100% sure total distance comes from Stryd if calibration is turned off. What do you think calibration is for anyway? To calibrate pace?
> 
> On my route that I've run over 100 times, the first mile split using GPS has always been in almost the same spot (it's an open area, so that helps). But since using Stryd as a footpod all of a sudden the watch vibrates 100 feet further down the trail. No way that would happen if distance was given via GPS.
> 
> Do you calibrate the Milestone through the Milestone software? Maybe that's where the confusion is. With Stryd, there is only the option to calibrate via GPS...or not. This option is in the SSU itself. There is no way AFAIK to use any calibration factor unless it's on the Stryd software (which I haven't used for a long time). Check your SSU to see if calibration is set to ON or OFF and let me know.


I too own a stryd foot pod and find it to be very accurate. What bothers me about the current argument ist the following: one probably needs a track of an objectivly measured lenght, say 400m in a stadium. Keeping the length of one round fixed (400m) on could test what gets measured relative to different settings and compare these against each other. If distance comes from the stryd, it should always be same accross different tests on the track. If distance comes from GPS or the watch, distance should vary. What do you think?

Concerning treadmills, I found fellrnrs findings intriguing. He states:


fellrnr said:


> The Stryd is so accurate outdoors, I couldn't understand why it was so bad on a treadmill. To my chagrin, I discovered that the Stryd Footpod was right, and my treadmill was wrong. Accurately calibrating a treadmill proves to be rather more complex than I'd have expected, as the treadmill will slow down when your foot is in contact with the belt, then speed up when you're in the air.


----------



## Egika

borgelkranz said:


> I too own a stryd foot pod and find it to be very accurate. What bothers me about the current argument ist the following: one probably needs a track of an objectivly measured lenght, say 400m in a stadium. Keeping the length of one round fixed (400m) on could test what gets measured relative to different settings and compare these against each other. If distance comes from the stryd, it should always be same accross different tests on the track. If distance comes from GPS or the watch, distance should vary. What do you think?


Just measure your track and reference length in a map between two points.
Both tools, foot pod or GPS watch have a limited accuracy and will have their variance.
You can also take your foot pod off and carry it in your hand or pocket or take your bike for some part of the way to see where the distance measurement comes from.


----------



## bruceames

borgelkranz said:


> I too own a stryd foot pod and find it to be very accurate. What bothers me about the current argument ist the following: one probably needs a track of an objectivly measured lenght, say 400m in a stadium. Keeping the length of one round fixed (400m) on could test what gets measured relative to different settings and compare these against each other. If distance comes from the stryd, it should always be same accross different tests on the track. If distance comes from GPS or the watch, distance should vary. What do you think?
> 
> Concerning treadmills, I found fellrnrs findings intriguing. He states:


Yeah I just found out my treadmill distance reads about 1.5% high by using Stryd and unfortunately I can't calibrate my treadmill distance.

On his website he also says, regarding the SSU and distance



> The Spartan watches support Stryd for both the power estimate and the pace/*distance while retaining GPS*




Here is his comment regarding the Fenix watches:




> You can set the speed *and distance to always come from the footpod so you still get GPS*. This is obviously important for navigation and the mapping features of the 5X, which is a key reason for it over the 935.


----------



## bruceames

From a FB forum I got a reply on this topic of whether distance comes from the Stryd or GPS:



> When you turn OFF auto-calibration:
> On the watch/Movescount
> - Distance comes from Stryd
> - Pace comes from Stryd
> - Cadence comes from Stryd
> - Power comes from Stryd
> 
> When you have auto-calibration ON:
> - Distance comes from balancing out Stryd and GPS
> - Pace comes from balancing out Stryd and GPS
> - Cadence comes from Stryd
> - Power comes from Stryd
> 
> Gotchas:
> 
> Stryd will record walking and a bit maybe more as it does not understand auto-pauses or manual poses, both in auto-calibration ON and OFF.
> 
> - I GPX, TCX, FIT file exported/Synced from movescount CONTAINS the Stryd distance when auto-calibration is OFF and the balanced one when OFF.
> 
> - The GPS track, when parsed by other services, will most possibly show the GPS Distance. That is because usually other services will not show the GPS distance in the .gpx, .tcx, .fit file you upload/sync. Example if these services are Strava, MyGPSFiles.
> 
> - To add more weight to the above gotcha, Strave will most probably show the GPS distance with its own calculation and most probably will be a bit to much offset than movescount. Keep in mind Strava does not account pauses.


----------



## cageracer

WTF is this bullsh*t Suunto?

I've emailed support and got a useless boilerplate reply.

I need to change the battery in the HR strap but if that doesn't fix this I'm going to try and return it (I bought it on ebay though so that could be challenging...)


----------



## mickapolpo89

This is the magical World of ssu ! I have the same problem...
I changed battery and guess What ? Nothing better...

Envoyé de mon E6553 en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Egika

cageracer said:


> WTF is this bullsh*t Suunto?
> 
> I've emailed support and got a useless boilerplate reply.
> 
> I need to change the battery in the HR strap but if that doesn't fix this I'm going to try and return it (I bought it on ebay though so that could be challenging...)


The strap can wear and you want to make sure it has good skin contact by wetting the pads.


----------



## IronP

cageracer said:


> WTF is this bullsh*t Suunto?
> 
> I've emailed support and got a useless boilerplate reply.
> 
> I need to change the battery in the HR strap but if that doesn't fix this I'm going to try and return it (I bought it on ebay though so that could be challenging...)


This is a known issue with the SSU. Doesn't matter if you change the battery, the strap or even the hr sensor. It will not solve the problem. I have two SSU and i did some testing between them and their hr sensors.....all the time i end up having the hr problem.


----------



## buenosbias

IronP said:


> This is a known issue with the SSU. Doesn't matter if you change the battery, the strap or even the hr sensor. It will not solve the problem. I have two SSU and i did some testing between them and their hr sensors.....all the time i end up having the hr problem.


The Suunto sensor is very sensitive to static charge from rubbing with the shirt in my experience. Then the HR readings suddenly go through the ceiling. Maybe you try to lift your shirt for ten seconds (in an uncrowded area&#8230 to check whether that's the cause of your problems.

For me, this was one of the reasons to switch to a Polar sensor.


----------



## t1sugar

buenosbias said:


> The Suunto sensor is very sensitive to static charge from rubbing with the shirt in my experience. Then the HR readings suddenly go through the ceiling. Maybe you try to lift your shirt for ten seconds (in an uncrowded area&#8230 to check whether that's the cause of your problems.
> 
> For me, this was one of the reasons to switch to a Polar sensor.


I too found this especially with synthetic shirts, try using a cotton or merino wool shirt when out for a run, this steadied the HR spikes for me. I also purchase a Wahoo Tickr belt and have had no issues with that belt, it also transmits ant+ so I am able to display my HR on the Concept2 Rowing machine at the same time


----------



## bruceames

I've been using an iFit strap (that came with my treadmill) the last few weeks, since I couldn't find my Suunto strap after a hike I did. Now that I found it, I don't want to go back to it because I haven't had any issues with the iFit strap and it feels just as comfortable. It's probably just like the Polar strap (I hope so, because the replacement straps are much cheaper). I noticed the the surface area contacts are twice as big, so perhaps that would help someone who has dropouts a lot (I was having them too often, even though I almost always wear a cotton shirt).


----------



## Pedreiro

I did two tests in last 2 days with the HR belt and when i put it under the water for 30sec i didn't have any issue, before that i had problem everyday


----------



## PTBC

mickapolpo89 said:


> This is the magical World of ssu ! I have the same problem...
> I changed battery and guess What ? Nothing better...
> 
> Envoyé de mon E6553 en utilisant Tapatalk


So magical that I ran backwards and on water, still at least the HR recorded properly








Start point is good, not sure what it decided it was recording after that, end point should be the same place
Though for the section below the track sections are both heavily tree covered and the one on the left is great, the one on the right is way off, inconsistency is one of the key bugs for me


----------



## Egika

bruceames said:


> From a FB forum I got a reply on this topic of whether distance comes from the Stryd or GPS:


Does this come from Suunto?
Interesting to read.
Thank you for investigating! There definitely is room for documentation in the manual.


----------



## mickapolpo89

PTBC said:


> So magical that I ran backwards and on water, still at least the HR recorded properly
> View attachment 12614931
> 
> 
> Start point is good, not sure what it decided it was recording after that, end point should be the same place
> Though for the section below the track sections are both heavily tree covered and the one on the left is great, the one on the right is way off, inconsistency is one of the key bugs for me


#happy# to see i am not Alone to have gps issues also

Envoyé de mon E6553 en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## PTBC

Looking back across multiple runs on the same course (it's been used for 5km trail races so let's assume it's 5km) I have

4.91km
4.71km
4.58km
4.70km
4.87km
5.30km
5.12km

The only run with a footpod (milestone) it reported 5.2km

The Milestone pod does not display distance on the watch for me


----------



## SUPmission

PTBC said:


> Looking back across multiple runs on the same course (it's been used for 5km trail races so let's assume it's 5km) I have
> 
> 4.91km
> 4.71km
> 4.58km
> 4.70km
> 4.87km
> 5.30km
> 5.12km
> 
> The only run with a footpod (milestone) it reported 5.2km
> 
> The Milestone pod does not display distance on the watch for me


I think we'll always see distance variation if it's purely based on satellite for navigation. Other real world factors like trees, telephone signals, TV signals, radio signals, buildings, microwave and clouds and global warming even on a clear day will affect it's accuracy.

I guess 250m is pretty troubling if it's over a short 5k travel. Worse if it's 250m in altitude difference. I say its still work in progress with GPS tech. But it's come a long way.

Our watches positioning system can only be accurate if it employs telephone towers to accurately plot it's current location like that of cell phones.. Until then it's all based on how good the antennae is to block all the other frequenties (noise) in today's electronic world.. For that it is doing a splendid job giving us some reference.

I use my Suunto A2, A3P and Spartan for ultra paddleboard racing. I must say, even on water it's GPS system have improved drastically. With always room to improve.

Wind it up ⌚now let it roll


----------



## corben9

Hej guys n girls. I posted this in general Spartan Ultra thread but it will be interesting for this one even more. I took some time these holidays and did a bit of testing with the new firmware on my Spartan Ultra. I summed it up in a followup to my review back in May. I mostly focus on the navigation improvements and the outdoor watch face. Check it out and let me know if there is anything I might have forgotten  

For some reason I cant post the link coz I only have 4 posts so just go to my blog and check it out  google *awayfromthepack *it will be the first link! I know its a hassle but let me know if I forgot anything. Cant post the link here of the while article...

I specifically try out a interesting scenario with the navigation on a pre-planed route with multiple way points and a POI point


----------



## PTBC

Received this wonderful advice form Suunto support

3. Try not to check your watch too frequently while exercising, the irregular movement will confuse the watch which will result in the wrong reading in speed and route.

Kind of makes you wonder what the design brief was


----------



## bruceames

PTBC said:


> Received this wonderful advice form Suunto support
> 
> 3. Try not to check your watch too frequently while exercising, the irregular movement will confuse the watch which will result in the wrong reading in speed and route.
> 
> Kind of makes you wonder what the design brief was


Seems pretty ridiculous since the watch is moving constantly while your arm is swinging back and forth. I can see checking your watch frequently affecting the cadence (if you use the watch to measure that. Stryd also measures cadence), but it shouldn't affect GPS hardly at all. I only need to turn my wrist about 30 degrees to read the display, since my lower arm is already parallel to the ground with the watch face pointing slightly upward.


----------



## Philip Onayeti

PTBC said:


> Received this wonderful advice form Suunto support
> 
> 3. Try not to check your watch too frequently while exercising, the irregular movement will confuse the watch which will result in the wrong reading in speed and route.
> 
> Kind of makes you wonder what the design brief was


This got me thinking....it would have been fun to have a thread dedicated to "Suunto Support ridiculous responses". There have been so many ludicrous replies to genuine queries over the years it would have been great to collate them all and have a chuckle every time another pops up


----------



## PTBC

Philip Onayeti said:


> This got me thinking....it would have been fun to have a thread dedicated to "Suunto Support ridiculous responses". There have been so many ludicrous replies to genuine queries over the years it would have been great to collate them all and have a chuckle every time another pops up


Unfortunately I've gone beyond being amused, when you have to tell them multiple times that you edited the distance in Movescount to correct the 30%+ distance error because they keep saying there's no problem because Movescount has the correct distance for the move (even though the lap table shows a different total distance and a screen shot was sent in the original ticket) you really do feel like they aren't taking the issue seriously.

The item above was part of a list of 6 suggestions, 4 of them I had done as part of the move (soak time, update etc.) and had said so in the original ticket, the 5th one related to the GPS bump which of course a Spartan Ultra doesn't have and my favourite above which was not to use the watch for what it's supposed to do


----------



## Heidstocker

Since 1.11.56 (SSU) I'm having an annoyance regarding the start of activity (or should I call it Move here  :

There has always been a small delay between pressing the middle button and the actual start the activity (blank screen). But with 1.11.56 that delay has increased for me. It now takes about 2-3s until the datafields are shown. I'm not sure if the timer has been started already (I really hope so because otherwise pressing "Start" at a race becomes a bit tricky if I want to have the real duration of the race).

Furthermore the GPS-tracking is missing the first approx. 30m:
I kept standing still until the datafields appeared then I started running. After the import of the activity I can see that the recording started about 30m too late. I repeated this already and I can reproduce it. (no, it's not a problem with the accuracy of GPS, that is pretty good; it's just missing a small part of the track).

Does anyone of you also see that behavior?

Thanks!


----------



## Egika

Heidstocker said:


> Since 1.11.56 (SSU) I'm having an annoyance regarding the start of activity (or should I call it Move here  :
> 
> There has always been a small delay between pressing the middle button and the actual start the activity (blank screen). But with 1.11.56 that delay has increased for me. It now takes about 2-3s until the datafields are shown. I'm not sure if the timer has been started already (I really hope so because otherwise pressing "Start" at a race becomes a bit tricky if I want to have the real duration of the race).


When I press start it also takes a noticeable time to actually display data.
But when it does, the time is already at around 2s. That means to me, that the time actually starts with the button press - only the display is delayed.

No idea on the missing 30m though. This does not happen here...


----------



## Sobul

The same delay to me. And unfotunately I have continue in delay because next 10-20sec I do not see HR data (before start exercise I see GPS ready and HR data OK)...I do not understant why previously FW removed this delay bug and new update has it...


----------



## Heidstocker

Thanks for the responses, at least I know that I'm not alone  I can live with it, it's no deal-breaker as long as the timer starts right way (thanks @Egika for the info)

@Sobul: HR is fine for me right from the start but I'm using a Polar OH1 and not the Suunto strap.


----------



## Sobul

@Heidstocker: From last FW update I have general problem with original Suunto HR belt. Measurement is horible. Sometimes I run to hill with only 45 bpm and downhill with 246 bpm. Absolutely nonsence numbers. Before upgrade I had not any problem. I try forced firmware, change battery in strap nothing help to me. A lot of users describe this issue too....


----------



## Egika

While a lot of are actually 3 I think...


----------



## PTBC

Heidstocker said:


> Since 1.11.56 (SSU) I'm having an annoyance regarding the start of activity (or should I call it Move here  :
> 
> There has always been a small delay between pressing the middle button and the actual start the activity (blank screen). But with 1.11.56 that delay has increased for me. It now takes about 2-3s until the datafields are shown. I'm not sure if the timer has been started already (I really hope so because otherwise pressing "Start" at a race becomes a bit tricky if I want to have the real duration of the race).
> 
> Furthermore the GPS-tracking is missing the first approx. 30m:
> I kept standing still until the datafields appeared then I started running. After the import of the activity I can see that the recording started about 30m too late. I repeated this already and I can reproduce it. (no, it's not a problem with the accuracy of GPS, that is pretty good; it's just missing a small part of the track).
> 
> Does anyone of you also see that behavior?
> 
> Thanks!


I had the gap issue, stop and start would show as being in the wrong place, it was one of the many issues with my original unit that was eventually replaced under warranty. The new unit does seem better, though I am noticing a trend of the first 10mins having very poor GPS with better performance later.
As you can see from a weekend trail run, the return track is good, the start is not, this is despite letting it soak etc.


----------



## bruceames

Pleased to say I have had no issues from the last update. Did a 6 1/2 trail running move yesterday and no HR dropouts. In fact I have yet to see my display show HR as "__" since the last update so I'm very happy about that. Could partly be because I also changed the belt to a Polar around the same time, as it has a much great contact area. I have a 10-11 hour move coming up in two weeks so that will be the final test for HR dropout, but so far so good....


----------



## Pedreiro

I ran something about 100km without any HR issues since I'm taking the belt under the water before run. I did some experiment - with Polar belt I don't need to put it under the water and I have no problem with HR, but when I'm using Suunto belt without water I have still problems. So I think belt from Polars is much better than Sunntos


----------



## bruceames

Pedreiro said:


> I ran something about 100km without any HR issues since I'm taking the belt under the water before run. I did some experiment - with Polar belt I don't need to put it under the water and I have no problem with HR, but when I'm using Suunto belt without water I have still problems. So I think belt from Polars is much better than Sunntos


I believe you're right. I'm sticking with the Polar belts. They may be perhaps 5% less comfortable but actually the difference in comfort level is something I never even noticed. Plus the straps are dirt cheap to replace. I think the contact area on the Suunto belts is too small and makes them problematic and more "finicky".


----------



## Sobul

I think, this is not normal behavior - see picture. Every run I have peaks like this. Very interesting, that actualy value directly in watch (in this bad parts) are around 20% different than Movescount final value. For example maximum HR in watch in exercise is 182 bpm and in Movescount 145 bpm. I never had HR problem for 8 years with different Suunto watches including SSU. But with new FW 1.11 yes. It is very anoying for me, because HR is one of the key value for my training.


----------



## PTBC

Did a track session with Spartan on one wrist and Polar m200 on the other wrist, looking at the exported GPX in MyGPSfiles noticed that the Spartan has 958 recorded points and the Polar recorded 1,423 points.
Both were set to best level GPS and the exercise was 23:42/23:37 which equates to 1,422/1,417 seconds so the Polar has a data point per second and the Spartan a data point per 1.47 secs
It could be related to how the device records/saves data, e.g. Polar creates an estimated point if it can't get an actual fix per second and Suunto doesn't create a record unless it has a fix or something like that

Overall the Polar was more accurate on distance than the Spartan (97% vs 89%) and the GPS track much better with less wandering/variance than the Suunto track and much more overlap/clustering of the individual laps.

Looking at a run from another day on the same track with just the Spartan where the distance and GPS were better it had 1,113 recorded points in 1,164 seconds so at 1.05 secs per point very close, distance recorded was 2m difference from expected and in line with the Milestone pod

Can definitely see why alti/fused elevation is better than plain GPS though, the start/finish elevation bug is down to 3-5m now though it still seems very sensitive when running on flat ground/running tracks


----------



## cageracer

The SSU is an unadulterated piece of sh*t.

I've been getting very inaccurate HR readings since the latest update. Today I compared my Ambit 2, which I've had for a few years and whose HR readings correlate very well with my perceived effort (i.e I believe it to be accurate).

Have a look at these photos:







In this photo I think I'd been maintaining a constant level of exertion, reflected by a steady HR on the Ambit. The SSU/UPOS HR dropped inexplicably.








In this photo the HR on the SSU/UPOS started rising inexplicably so I coasted and started taking pics. HR on the Ambit went down, HR on the SSU/UPOS peaked at 219 - physiologically impossible for me!









Note the max HR displayed in Movescount.

How freaking hard is to to get heart rate monitoring right?! Something that any cheapo sports watch can do. What a piece of ....!


----------



## Sobul

Egika said:


> While a lot of are actually 3 I think...


I do not thing that only 3 from this forum have problem. Look for example: https://www.facebook.com/groups/SuuntoAmbit/permalink/1532660666825991/
More people are telling about HR issue after upgrade....


----------



## Sobul

Totally same bad HR measuring....My last run:-(


----------



## Egika

Which belt? Which battery in it? Dry or wet? Which shirt material?


----------



## Sobul

Suunto HR belt - last version - 1/2 year old. Change battery, re-pair, force firmware doesn´t effect for measurement...T-shirt Merino, dry-fit Nike material, cotton - doesn´t matter...tried dry and wet...still same. As I wrote - I hadn´t any problem before update. And belt I think is OK - with Ambit works OK.


----------



## bruceames

Sobul said:


> I do not thing that only 3 from this forum have problem. Look for example: https://www.facebook.com/groups/SuuntoAmbit/permalink/1532660666825991/
> More people are telling about HR issue after upgrade....


There's no doubt that the issue is FW-related somehow, but only affecting a small minority of users. It's rather odd I think. It's like they fixed the problem with HR dropouts during long moves, but in so doing they did some tweaking that is affecting some users with transmission issues that appear to be almost random.


----------



## cageracer

bruceames said:


> There's no doubt that the issue is FW-related somehow, but only affecting a small minority of users. It's rather odd I think. It's like they fixed the problem with HR dropouts during long moves, but in so doing they did some tweaking that is affecting some users with transmission issues that appear to be almost random.


This has been my experience - accurate HRM prior to update, but occasional dropouts. Now no dropouts but unusable HRM.

FWIW new battery, original Suunto belt (still fairly new). Shirt material shouldn't matter - it worked fine with all my shirts previously and now it doesn't. Regardless, if Suunto is incapable of engineering a HRM that works with all common shirt materials then I shouldn't have to buy a few ....ing shirt to make my HRM work!


----------



## cleanton

Sobul said:


> Suunto HR belt - last version - 1/2 year old. Change battery, re-pair, force firmware doesn´t effect for measurement...T-shirt Merino, dry-fit Nike material, cotton - doesn´t matter...tried dry and wet...still same. As I wrote - I hadn´t any problem before update. And belt I think is OK - with Ambit works OK.


I have exactly the same issue after the update.


----------



## martowl

bruceames said:


> There's no doubt that the issue is FW-related somehow, but only affecting a small minority of users. It's rather odd I think. It's like they fixed the problem with HR dropouts during long moves, but in so doing they did some tweaking that is affecting some users with transmission issues that appear to be almost random.


i agree, I am having few if any issues. I will be on a long outing this Sunday with my SSU and see how the HR readings fare. I will be at ~4000m and it will be fairly cold so a good test for the HRM. I will report back.


----------



## bruceames

martowl said:


> i agree, I am having few if any issues. I will be on a long outing this Sunday with my SSU and see how the HR readings fare. I will be at ~4000m and it will be fairly cold so a good test for the HRM. I will report back.


BTW, by HR dropouts, I meant losing connection without reconnecting and having to start a new move to reconnect. I haven't heard anyone report that issue since the update. Occasional HR dropouts are not uncommon, among all HR monitors. But since the last update, it looks like when it does occur, it's now showing last known HR rather than __.

Hope you have no issues with your long move tomorrow.


----------



## Philip Onayeti

Decided to give the Spartan another go as my training watch. I had ditched it and went back to A3 a while back due to its limitations but I now quite like the sunrise/sunset alarms. So yesterday's ride with Ambit 3 with Suunto smart sensor:









The "spikes" are in keeping with the brief up hill bursts. I unpaired the sensor from A3 and repaired with Spartan for this mornings ride. Same sensor, same weather conditions, same type of shirt, same "pre ride" routine of wetting belt:










I noticed the HR was fluctuating between 190 and 200 in the preview screen after selecting exercise (actual HR about 60). It did not settle and I had to go (others were waiting) and I assumed it would just settle once I got my HR up. I have been using this sensor/A3 combo without issue for months.

Just coincidence or is there an issue with BT transfer between Smart Sensor and Spartan? Will try again tomorrow.


----------



## mstanciu

Today I had a first crash with the latest firmware update. I was running using route navigation with POIs and and had also enabled GLONASS. At one moment I went off route (detected also by watch), and when tried to change screens to get more info, it got stuck. It was frozen on navigation screen, with off route navigation message. I had to restart it manually. It sucked since it could not get GPS signal again until the course ended.


----------



## Sobul

Philip Onayeti said:


> Decided to give the Spartan another go as my training watch. I had ditched it and went back to A3 a while back due to its limitations but I now quite like the sunrise/sunset alarms. So yesterday's ride with Ambit 3 with Suunto smart sensor:
> 
> View attachment 12649521
> 
> 
> The "spikes" are in keeping with the brief up hill bursts. I unpaired the sensor from A3 and repaired with Spartan for this mornings ride. Same sensor, same weather conditions, same type of shirt, same "pre ride" routine of wetting belt:
> 
> 
> View attachment 12649523
> 
> 
> I noticed the HR was fluctuating between 190 and 200 in the preview screen after selecting exercise (actual HR about 60). It did not settle and I had to go (others were waiting) and I assumed it would just settle once I got my HR up. I have been using this sensor/A3 combo without issue for months.
> 
> Just coincidence or is there an issue with BT transfer between Smart Sensor and Spartan? Will try again tomorrow.


Does not matter what kind of sport you did. I have HR problem throught all sports activities. Interesting thing: SSU before start show HR; than start exercise - display in HR field does not show nothing 1-2 min; then show some measurement (not constant value) bpm; finaly in Movescount I have long time constant value - see picture....About nonsense pekas HR measurement it is still the same story...very annoying, because HR measurement is basic function and I do not accept this bug in sport watch in this price level:rodekaart


----------



## bruceames

Try it with a Polar belt and see if the same thing happens. Or another brand belt that has a larger contact area.


----------



## Sobul

With my 2nd strap optical Scosche Rythm SSU work with new FW fine. What I traced - problem does not have in watch nor original Suunto belt. Because this same belt works with Ambit fine and SSU with other no-Suunto belt work fine too. I try 2nd Suunto belt and had same problem. I did not have problem with original belt and SSU before 1.11.56 FW. Nor flaten issues like other people discused. I convince that is new issue in FW 1.11.56. Sadly I wrote to Suunto and got general answer like "change battery etc."


----------



## martowl

HR performed flawlessly on my SSU, cold ~0°C, windy and around 4000m with the strap buried under layers of clothing and a jacket and the watch buried under a heavy glove and clothing. Quite happy with a 7h 30 min move. Move is here


----------



## PTBC

Did my final 10km of the year event on the weekend, HR was ok apart from one small blip at the end where it suddenly dropped 70bpm, ran with a Polar m200 with OHR on the other wrist and while they line up nicely it doesn't have the sharp drop. The drop would seem to be on the last uphill section which ties into the max HR reading, but I didn't stop or take a breather so that doesn't explain it

GPS wise I turned on Glonass as part of the course if through built up area or concourse between buildings and previously the Spartan has given poor results there, this time it was better, but the open road section along the cliffs was way off in one part and had a distinct offset in other parts, so a mixed environment seems to cause it problems


----------



## Sobul

martowl said:


> HR performed flawlessly on my SSU, cold ~0°C, windy and around 4000m with the strap buried under layers of clothing and a jacked and the watch buried under a heavy glove and clothing. Quite happy with a 7h 30 min move. Move is here
> 
> View attachment 12652745


Did you have original Suunto HR belt?


----------



## martowl

Sobul said:


> Did you have original Suunto HR belt?


I have the original sensor but I change my belts out about every 6 to 9 months, as soon as they start showing wear. I wash them in a machine once a week and rinse or hand wash after each use.


----------



## PTBC

Latest advice from Suunto support on Glonass

"there are certain location across the globe in which Glonass affects GPS connectivity. Thus, it is recommended to turn OFF Glonass during activity depending on what is best in your location"

So basically seems like it still doesn't work, given this answer it would be better if they just removed the function for now


----------



## cageracer

Suunto have asked me to a full reset to try and fix my HR issues. I think the firmware gets re-installed during the process.

If anyone is interested in the process here it is:

_"make sure your Suuntolink is up to date or the latest version, and press and hold the top and middle button for at least 12 seconds and release only the top button after the 12 seconds has elapsed, then you can now sync it with your computer via the Suuntolink and it will show a prompt message that you can now reset your watch. May I just remind you to sync all the moves on your Movescount, as the reset process will remove all unsynced moves and personal settings on your watch."_


----------



## Sobul

cageracer said:


> Suunto have asked me to a full reset to try and fix my HR issues. I think the firmware gets re-installed during the process.
> 
> If anyone is interested in the process here it is:
> 
> _"make sure your Suuntolink is up to date or the latest version, and press and hold the top and middle button for at least 12 seconds and release only the top button after the 12 seconds has elapsed, then you can now sync it with your computer via the Suuntolink and it will show a prompt message that you can now reset your watch. May I just remind you to sync all the moves on your Movescount, as the reset process will remove all unsynced moves and personal settings on your watch."_


Do you have any positiv result from this reset? I did it several times and no help for me. But I have another e-mail about our HR problem from Suunto

_"In order for us to assist you regarding this matter, we would like to request a sample move that we can check on our end and the diagnostic logs from Suuntolink.

To send logs, please follow these easy steps: 
_

_Connect watch to Suuntolink_
_click the gear icon on top_
_Click Diagnostic logs"_

I did it and just waiting for response...will see....


----------



## cageracer

No it hasn't helped. I need to go for a proper run to validate but it's certainly giving erroneous reasons walking around the house


----------



## synjutrzenki

[QUOTE = Sobul; 44535029] Nieważne, jaki rodzaj aktywności zrobiłeś. Mam problem z HR przez wszystkie zadania sportowe. Interesujące rzeczy: SSU przed startem pokaż HR; nie wyświetla niczego - 1-2 minuty; będą wyświetlać pomiar (nie wartość stała) bpm; Końcowy w serwisie Movescount Przewód dziecięcy wartość - patrz zdjęcie ... O nonsense pekas Pomiar HR to wciąż ta sama historia ... bardzo denerwująca, ponieważ pomiar HR jest podstawową funkcją i nie pozwala na dokonanie tego błędu w zegarku sportowym w 10 poziomie cen :rodekaart
View attachment 12650045
[/ ZACYTOWAĆ]

Cześć, mam identyczny problem. Po zgłoszeniu się do Suunto zostałem poinformowany o twardym resecie zegarka. Po jego wykonaniu zegarek nadal ma identyczne problemy z zewnętrznym monitorem pracy serca. Czekam na aktualizację oprogramowania, która wyeliminuje ten problem. Mam nadzieję, że tak szybko jak to możliwe.


----------



## Sobul

synjutrzenki said:


> [QUOTE = Sobul; 44535029] Nieważne, jaki rodzaj aktywności zrobiłeś. Mam problem z HR przez wszystkie zadania sportowe. Interesujące rzeczy: SSU przed startem pokaż HR; nie wyświetla niczego - 1-2 minuty; będą wyświetlać pomiar (nie wartość stała) bpm; Końcowy w serwisie Movescount Przewód dziecięcy wartość - patrz zdjęcie ... O nonsense pekas Pomiar HR to wciąż ta sama historia ... bardzo denerwująca, ponieważ pomiar HR jest podstawową funkcją i nie pozwala na dokonanie tego błędu w zegarku sportowym w 10 poziomie cen :rodekaart
> View attachment 12650045
> [/ ZACYTOWAĆ]
> 
> Cześć, mam identyczny problem. Po zgłoszeniu się do Suunto zostałem poinformowany o twardym resecie zegarka. Po jego wykonaniu zegarek nadal ma identyczne problemy z zewnętrznym monitorem pracy serca. Czekam na aktualizację oprogramowania, która wyeliminuje ten problem. Mam nadzieję, że tak szybko jak to możliwe.


We have to write and write to Suunto. More messages will get hope to quick release of new FW.


----------



## PTBC

Sobul said:


> We have to write and write to Suunto. More messages will get hope to quick release of new FW.


They need to have a release schedule that has more frequent bugfix releases as well as the full firmware updates, having to wait for the firmware releases some of which take over 3 months is too long for fixing known issues. For example there seems to be HR issues for some users, if a fix can be developed earlier (assuming they acknowledge it's a problem) why shouldn't it be released sooner than the next firmware release, e.g. they have said there will be a 3 month cycle for firmware updates, maybe they could have an interim release in-between that added no new functionality, but fixed bugs.


----------



## Sobul

PTBC said:


> They need to have a release schedule that has more frequent bugfix releases as well as the full firmware updates, having to wait for the firmware releases some of which take over 3 months is too long for fixing known issues. For example there seems to be HR issues for some users, if a fix can be developed earlier (assuming they acknowledge it's a problem) why shouldn't it be released sooner than the next firmware release, e.g. they have said there will be a 3 month cycle for firmware updates, maybe they could have an interim release in-between that added no new functionality, but fixed bugs.


|>|>|>


----------



## PTBC

Having worked in release management, product development and service support (process design and configuration) my opinion of Suunto is not very high, especially service support. The fact that they have now had to replace my watch again (I'm averaging one per 6 months!) has some bearing on it as well, I will be hanging onto the Polar budget watch I bought as a backup for the time being (plus the training plan feature in Polar website is excellent)


----------



## Philip Onayeti

My Spartan's battery died half way through a trail run.
I still don't understand why they coded this:








When they should have coded this:








All the Ambit series lock screen on time so at least your $800 watch functions until you get near a charger.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blizzz

Philip Onayeti said:


> My Spartan's battery died half way through a trail run.
> I still don't understand why they coded this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When they should have coded this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All the Ambit series lock screen on time so at least your $800 watch functions until you get near a charger.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I agree this is so stupid! At least they should include chare icon and time + date until you charge it.

My Traverse do exactly this as Ambit did.

Also i would prefer you can scroll over different screen when you are in pause while hiking or whatever sport activity you are in.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## synjutrzenki

Sobul said:


> We have to write and write to Suunto. More messages will get hope to quick release of new FW.


I got a response from Suunto on external heart rate problems. I send a watch for repair. I sent you on Monday we'll see what happens next.
I got a response from Suunto on external heart rate problems. I send a watch for repair. I sent you on Monday we'll see what happens next.


----------



## bruceames

No HR issues on my 50 mile race yesterday. Never saw any dropouts or abnormal readings. As for the battery, I had GPS set at best mode, no navigation, and never used the backlight. Time was 10:50:10 and I had 25% battery left, so I would have had close to 14 hours before it died (probably a little less, because as shown above, the watch becomes useless at 3% charged). Very happy with how it performed yesterday and now I can put full trust in it again. I think the Stryd battery was fully charged (or close to it), but it died with two hours to go. Maybe it had extra work to do, as it was set in uncalibrated mode. Of course the GPS picked up the distance and pace readings when it died.

bruceames's 10:50 h Trail running Move


----------



## synjutrzenki

Yesterday I took out the battery from my sensor for 15 minutes, and paired again, today I have connected several times with the watch and all is ok, I will check several more times today and see what happens, I will wait for shipping tomorrow.


----------



## synjutrzenki

Today I tested external pulse sensors, I have to say that maybe the problem is with the bluetooth sensor, after connecting it with nexus 5X or xiaomi a1 showed bad readings (heart rate 220) or not connected at all. When I removed and inserted the battery, the problem improved. I will have to buy a new battery tomorrow and see if there is a difference. I will try using another sensor or buy a new one.


----------



## NickSwe

With the previous firmware I had a lots of issues with the HR belt (Suunto smartbelt), tried changing the belt, battery etc. Nothing worked. Instead I bought a Wahoo Tickr (Ant+ and BLE) to use. Haven't had a single problem with the Tickr. Did a 12 hour ultra race last weekend and it worked perfect. Not sure where the problem is. Is it the Spartan or the belt? Or a combination? My Smartbelt did however work with my old Ambit 3 without a problem. 
For those of you that have a problem with the Suunto HR belt. Do you have the same problems if you use it with another device (not a Spartan)? Eg, a phone app such as Movescount, Wahoo, Strava? That could rule out the HR belt as being faulty.


----------



## rotia

NickSwe said:


> With the previous firmware I had a lots of issues with the HR belt (Suunto smartbelt), tried changing the belt, battery etc. Nothing worked. Instead I bought a Wahoo Tickr (Ant+ and BLE) to use. Haven't had a single problem with the Tickr. Did a 12 hour ultra race last weekend and it worked perfect. Not sure where the problem is. Is it the Spartan or the belt? Or a combination? My Smartbelt did however work with my old Ambit 3 without a problem.
> For those of you that have a problem with the Suunto HR belt. Do you have the same problems if you use it with another device (not a Spartan)? Eg, a phone app such as Movescount, Wahoo, Strava? That could rule out the HR belt as being faulty.


I had the same problems as you... I didn't bought a new hr belt but i use it with the mobile and Strava and the results wasn't good as it must. My max is 180 and I had 200.... I did 3 series and only the first one was recorded well... second and third was rubish

https://www.strava.com/activities/1277678520


----------



## Sobul

rotia said:


> I had the same problems as you... I didn't bought a new hr belt but i use it with the mobile and Strava and the results wasn't good as it must. My max is 180 and I had 200.... I did 3 series and only the first one was recorded well... second and third was rubish
> 
> https://www.strava.com/activities/1277678520


I think HR problem is combination of all factors like watch+FW+belt. My situation with SSU+Suunto betl:
a/ every old FW = works 100% perfect, no HR issues like some people report and Suunto repair in FW 1.11.56
b/ actual FW = big problem in every exercise; nonsence measurement
c/ actual FW + other type belt (ScoseRythm optical belt) = no problem; works good
d/ Suunto belt + other devices (Ambit 3, mobile phone) = works good without problem

Like last posibilities I spoke with my Suunto dealer and I borrow a new other original Suunto belt. I was testing all weekend and = WORKS GOOD. By point above problem is combination....


----------



## bruceames

Seems to affect only some users, so my theory is that the new FW made the transmission chain a little weaker. Since the Suunto belt has a smaller contact surface area than most other brands, the Suunto belt using the new FW only affects those users who would be most likely to have transmission issues due to weaker signal, should it occur.


----------



## Egika

The Suunto belt also stores the HR information in case the watch is not nearby.
Would be interesting to see, if this has any effect on the recorded data?
@Sobul: can you test your bad setup in this way? Start the exercise, then remove the watch and only let it sync the HR from the belt at once at the end of the workout?


----------



## Sobul

Egika said:


> The Suunto belt also stores the HR information in case the watch is not nearby.
> Would be interesting to see, if this has any effect on the recorded data?
> @Sobul: can you test your bad setup in this way? Start the exercise, then remove the watch and only let it sync the HR from the belt at once at the end of the workout?


@Egika: Yes, I did it. And HR looks OK too. Therefore my belt works good with Ambit 3. But runing without watch does not make sense...My definitely opinion that new FW has a new bug with HR measurement and BT transmition. Fortunately I have new belt from my dealer and it does not have this problem...


----------



## Sobul

I found new problem with this FW. In swim exercise mode measurement of temperature started after some times. No other mode has not this problem, only swim mode. Before FW update temperature measurement started normaly. Do you have anybody the same experience?


----------



## Egika

Yes. Same for me. Did not test this with previous firmwares though.
I don't care too much as I'm not interested in temperature and even more in the water it does not change quickly.


----------



## Sobul

Egika said:


> Yes. Same for me. Did not test this with previous firmwares though.
> I don't care too much as I'm not interested in temperature and even more in the water it does not change quickly.


I agree with you. It is smaler bug than new peak HR issue. But is and was not before


----------



## cageracer

Still getting nonsense HR readings. So unbelievably annoyed right now.


----------



## Sobul

cageracer said:


> Still getting nonsense HR readings. So unbelievably annoyed right now.


Very good article "how to clear HR belt": Heart Rate Monitor Not Working? That's Because It's Dirty


----------



## cageracer

Thanks mate, I'll give it a go but I've already tried cleaning it and doing the battery thing.


----------



## Sobul

I have same issue with new FW. Nothing help and everthing was OK before. Only change HR belt at my dealer. I have watch in guarantee and it was not problem. Now with new belt is everything like before...


----------



## cageracer

I've been hassling Suunto to replace the watch and strap for ages but they keep getting me to go around in circles testing this and doing that...


----------



## natharward

cageracer said:


> Thanks mate, I'll give it a go but I've already tried cleaning it and doing the battery thing.


Hey @cageracer ... I'm the author of the article that Sobul linked to. Got that you cleaned it and swapped battery ... did you go nuts like I did and swab everything with rubbing alcohol as part of your cleaning routine?


----------

